# Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?



## .:taktlos_prs:. (30. März 2009)

Hey,..
Hat schon Jmd wieder mit dem sammeln begonnen? Kommen die Jungs schon wieder an die Oberfläche?


----------



## ToxicToolz (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Yeep, hab gestern mal hinterm Brennholzstapel dat Laub entfernt, und dabei nen paar runtergefallene Hölzer weggeräumt...Und siehe da...Angelköder  ... 

Neben dem Kompost lag noch ne alte Gehwegplatte die auch weg musste, und siehe da Angelköder  ...


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Sobald es nachts keinen Frost mehr gibt, kannst du dich auf die Jagd nach den Schleimern machen!:q


----------



## ... (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Wenn es Nachts kälter ist als draußen, dann kommen sie!!!!


----------



## .:taktlos_prs:. (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Top! Danke^^ dann kann meine allabendlich beschätigung wieder losgehen^^


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



.:taktlos_prs:. schrieb:


> Top! Danke^^ dann kann meine allabendlich beschätigung wieder losgehen^^



|bigeyes

Verkaufste die Viecher, oder wieso allabendlich???#c


----------



## ... (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> 
> Verkaufste die Viecher, oder wieso allabendlich???#c



Wenn man keine Freundin hat muss man(n) sich halt anderes Beschäftigen.... :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



... schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Freundin hat muss man(n) sich halt anderes Beschäftigen.... :q



Aaaaahaaaa.... Du hast also verstanden, warum die Würmer ein natürliches Gleitmittel haben |uhoh:#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Uarghs!  

Ihr gleitet schon wieder in den FSK 18er Kopfkinobereich ab!

Nee nee nee!|rolleyes


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Wenn man(n) alleine ist, dann ist Kopfkino das beste, was man hat lollololol....


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Wenn man(n) alleine ist, dann ist Kopfkino das beste, was man hat lollololol....




Oh ha, ich glaube fast, (einsamer) "Sylverwolf" spricht da aus Erfahrung...


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Das möchte ich mit einer angelnden Traumschönheit an meiner Seite widerlegen mein Bester #6


----------



## profibxxxxxx81 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Ich selber war schon ein paar mal los und habe so um die 400 stück schon im keller,Nur jetzt die woche wird es warm und das ist schlecht,
Brauche im Jahr 2000 stück zum Wels angel.
Das heist ich muss wieder los aber nur wenn wasser von oben kommt


----------



## Lorenz (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Hi


seit ihr eigentlich auch unterwegs wenn es nicht geregnet hat oder geht ihr wirklich nur los wenn es so richtig feucht ist?


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Das möchte ich mit einer angelnden Traumschönheit an meiner Seite widerlegen mein Bester #6




Wo sind die Beweisbilder???|wavey:


----------



## Fanne (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

halten sich denn 2000 würmer das jahr über im keller ?


----------



## profibxxxxxx81 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

ich gehe nur los wenn es feucht ist drausen es muss schon was von oben kommen weil sonst ist es zu trocken.
Als Tip wiese mit Moos ist das beste was es gibt da sind die meisten weil die erde unter dem moos es locker ist und lassen sich dort am besten sammel.


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> seit ihr eigentlich auch unterwegs wenn es nicht geregnet hat oder geht ihr wirklich nur los wenn es so richtig feucht ist?




Richtig feucht ist schon besser!!!:q:q:q


----------



## profibxxxxxx81 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

@Fanne 
bei mir ja 
ich habe drei große Wanne 1.00x60x50 und dort habe ich die dann alle drin.
mache immer so das ich in der erste wanne würmer habe vom März-Ende mai.und dann immer so weiter damit ich mit die zuerst an der rute habe die ich auch als erstes gesammel.habe
guck mal im internet da gibt es viele seiten unt tip wegen die lagerung klappt immer


----------



## bacalo (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Richtig feucht ist schon besser!!!:q:q:q


 


Stimmt, da flutscht er - der TW- besser raus


----------



## Fanne (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

naja wenn ich mal wieder auf die idee komme spontan angeln zugehen und kein geschäft offen hat , melde ich mich mal bei dir  wegen ner hand voll würmer


----------



## RheinBarbe (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

War auch schon 2x Buddeln, am Samstag je Spatenstich viele dicke Tauwürmer, gestern abend weniger und nicht so Tolle.
Reicht aber für die ersten 1-32 Angeltrips, jedoch sammel ich auch immer auf Vorrat, keine Lust die für tuer Geld am End zu kaufen.
Wird auch im April garantiert wieder regnen, April April, er weiss nicht was er will (oder so war doch der Spruch) :-S


----------



## profibxxxxxx81 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Im laden würde ich mir keine kaufen habe mal geguckt bei uns da kosten die zwischen 2,50-3 euro für 12 stück die haben doch nicht mehr alle die habe ich in 10 min von der wiese gehol.


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Du mußt nicht graben, um an Tauwürmer zu kommen!

Nachts ne Kopflampe geschnappt und dann einfach einsammeln...:q
So kann man wirklich in ein/zwei Nächten nen ganzen Jahresvorrat zusammensuchen!

Grad jetzt im Frühjahr ist das supereinfach.


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

In meinem Kopf und auf meinem Rechner MFT#6.

Also ich gehe immer los, wenn es regnet oder geregnet hat. Hauptsache der Rasen ist feucht. Ich hab hier bei mir in der Nähe einen Fussballplatz. Da ist selbst im Hochsommer bei DÜRRE immer alles feucht wegen der Rasensprenganlage.


----------



## RheinBarbe (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Jetz wo quasi Sommerwetter ist, kommen die Biester denn dann nachts auch nach oben?


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Quasi Sommerwetter???|bigeyes
Schon am Baggersee gelegen, oder was?|rolleyes

Na ja, gerade im Frühjahr kannste nachts super die richtig dicken Würmer sammeln.
Nimm doch einfach mal ne Kopflampe und probiers aus.

Hast du keinen Garten, dann setz dich ins Auto und fahr zum nächsten Sportplatz.
Da kannst du Würmer finden für deine komplette Saison!

Sobald es dunkel ist, kommen die Schleimer raus.
Und wenn sich deine Augen dran gewöhnt haben, dann hast du ruckizucki 200-300 Tauis beisammen!


----------



## Steve Deluxe (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

also dann werde ich heute abend auch mal los ziehen wir haben zwar nur nen kleinen garten aber ein paar werden schon da sein , hoffe ich.
meint ihr, ob ich da heute glück heben werde, weil geregnet hat es heute so gut wie gar nicht, aber die sonne hat auch nihct gescheint, es könhte also schon ein bisschen feucht sein.

ich habe nen eimer ( glaube so 10 l)  mit löchern im deckel ( nicht so groß dass sie durchpassen) wie lange kann ich sie denn darin aufbewahren?


----------



## Steve Deluxe (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

kann man sie auch schon erwischen, wenn es noch hell ist?


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



Steve Deluxe schrieb:


> kann man sie auch schon erwischen, wenn es noch hell ist?



Nein!
Du mußt schon warten bis es richtig dunkel ist.

Und klar kannst du die Würmer in nem Eimer hältern.
Bissel Erde rein und dann oben drauf Moos.
So halten sich die Viecher recht lange.


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



Steve Deluxe schrieb:


> kann man sie auch schon erwischen, wenn es noch hell ist?




Klar aber nur bei deinen Tackle Dealer im Kühlschrank. Da bekommste auch welche im hellen.

Ansonsten hast du nur im Dunkeln Erfolg.


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Klar aber nur bei deinen Tackledealer im Kühlschrank. Da bekommste auch welche im hellen.




|muahah:

Die Möglichkeit hab ich gar nicht in Betracht gezogen.
Aber da hast du natürlich Recht, alter Günnifuchs!:q:q:q


----------



## djoerni (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



Steve Deluxe schrieb:


> kann man sie auch schon erwischen, wenn es noch hell ist?



auf den tartanbahnen an den sportplätzen kannst du mit glück morgens in der dämmerung welche sammeln. aber nicht die massen wie auf dem platz!


----------



## Steve Deluxe (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nein!
> Du mußt schon warten bis es richtig dunkel ist.
> 
> Und klar kannst du die Würmer in nem Eimer hältern.
> ...




wie lange halten sich die denn, muss ich die auch füttern?und mit was?

und glaubtz ihr ob ich da heute noch erfolg haben werde, weil es ja nicht geregnet hat?


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



Steve Deluxe schrieb:


> wie lange halten sich die denn, muss ich die auch füttern?und mit was?
> 
> und glaubtz ihr ob ich da heute noch erfolg haben werde, weil es ja nicht geregnet hat?




Ja, du hast heute Abend noch Erfolg.
Es kommt ja auf die Feuchte vom Boden an.
Und der ist durch den laaaaangen Winter mit den vielen Niederschlägen sicher bei dir auch noch weich wie Butter!

Schnapp dir gegen 21 Uhr, wenn's richtig dunkel ist, einfach ne Kopfleuchte, deinen kleinen Eimer und schleich los!
Betonung liegt hier auf schleichen.
Die Würmer sind zwar blind, aber sehr empfindlich für Erschütterungen. Mach also einen auf Indianer und du wirst Erfolg haben!

Hältern kannst du die Schleimer sehr lange, wenn du ausreichend Erde (Eimer etwa 1/2 voll) nimmst. Diese sollte etwas feucht sein (nicht nass, weil schwimmen können die Würmer nicht sooo gut).
Nachdem du deine Beute dann in die Erde gesetzt hast, deck das Ganze mit etwas Moos zu. So bleibt die Feuchtigkeit in der Erde!

Füttern kannst du ab und an mit etwas Kaffeesatz und ein paar Blättern (am Liebsten fressen die Buche oder Eicheblätter). Allerdings nicht zu viele!
Genau wie den Kaffee!

Wenn du das beherzigst, dann halten sich die Würmer fast unbegrenzt.

Allerdings kann ich dir jetzt nicht genau sagen, wie lange die durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung eines Tauwurms ist (vielleicht findet sich ja hier noch ein Wurmologe, der da genau Auskunft zu geben kann).

Meine halten meist nur bis zum nächsten Angeln, oder bis ich sie an meine Forellen verfüttere.


----------



## RheinBarbe (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Schnapp dir gegen 21 Uhr, wenn's richtig dunkel ist, einfach ne Kopfleuchte, deinen kleinen Eimer und schleich los!
> Betonung liegt hier auf schleichen.
> Die Würmer sind zwar blind, aber sehr empfindlich für Erschütterungen. Mach also einen auf Indianer und du wirst Erfolg haben!



Kopflampe mit rot abdunkeln oder ist das nur ein Mythos (wär doch mal was Neues für Aimen Abdullah)? ;-)

Werde heute abend den alten Sportplatzt am Waldesrand mal aufsuchen, testen und berichten!


----------



## barts (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



profiblinker81 schrieb:


> Ich selber war schon ein paar mal los und habe so um die 400 stück schon im keller,....


 
Wie lagert man die Würmer richtig?;+
Hat sich erledigt, war auf der ersten Seite…hab dann bemerkt das weitere folgen!


----------



## Pinn (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Gut sind auch Hofabläufe (Gullies), wenn in der unmittelbaren Nachbarschaft eine Wiese oder Gartenland angrenzt. Die dicksten und längsten Tauwürmer bis annähernd "Blindschleichengröße" habe ich in den Schmutz- oder Schlitzeimern der Abläufe gefunden, wo sich Laub und anderes ansammelt.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## barts (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Wo finde ich eigentlich Maden, oder kann man die selber züchten?


----------



## GuidoOo (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



barts schrieb:


> Wo finde ich eigentlich Maden, oder kann man die selber züchten?


Finden kannst du sie dort, wo z.b. deine Biotonne oder so steht...
ob`s jetzt schon geht, kann ich dir nicht sagen 
Aber das ist eig Off Topic 


PS: Die ersten Würmer hat mein Angelkumpel am 4ten März gefunden, als er zu mir kam
Stand er auf einmal mit ner Hand voll Tauis vor mir!|bigeyes
Da war aber eig noch Bodenfrost deswegen war ich sehr erstaunt #6


----------



## Steve Deluxe (31. März 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

so ich war jetzt gestern los , so gegen kurz nach 20 uhr, hab mal mit dem finger den boden getestet und der war eigentlich schon ziemlich feucht, aber ich sah keinen einzigen wurm!!!|kopfkratwas habe ich da falsch gemacht , ich bin in gebückter hltung mit ner taschenlampe in unserem kleinen garten gegangen, der auch viel moos hat, eigentlich ideal für tauwürmer oder?

wier viele würmer sollten da normalerweise auf nem quadratmeter sein?|kopfkrat
ich weis echt nicht weiter#c

weis jemand an was es gescheitert ist bei mir?


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



Steve Deluxe schrieb:


> so ich war jetzt gestern los , so gegen kurz nach 20 uhr, hab mal mit dem finger den boden getestet und der war eigentlich schon ziemlich feucht, aber ich sah keinen einzigen wurm!!!|kopfkratwas habe ich da falsch gemacht , ich bin in gebückter hltung mit ner taschenlampe in unserem kleinen garten gegangen, der auch viel moos hat, eigentlich ideal für tauwürmer oder?
> 
> wier viele würmer sollten da normalerweise auf nem quadratmeter sein?|kopfkrat
> ich weis echt nicht weiter#c
> ...





Kurz nach 20 Uhr war es noch nicht richtig dunkel!!!|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes

Geh mal am WE, wenn es *richtig* dunkel ist und du wirst sehen, dass es in eurem Garten jede Menge Würmer gibt.

Jetzt während der Woche steigen dir wahrscheinlich deine Ellies auf's Dach. Deshalb verlege deine Wurmfangaktion aufs WE!

Und es kommen immer neue Würmer raus.
Deshalb lohnt es immer wieder bereits abgesuchte Stellen nochmal abzugehen!


----------



## ToxicToolz (31. März 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Und die normale Taschenlampe gegen ein Rotes tauschen , evtl. Rücklicht vom Bike nutzen...dat soll die Würmchen nich so verschrecken wie die hellen Lampen...hab den Tip hier mal vor na ganzen weile im Board gesehen...


----------



## Steve Deluxe (31. März 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

aber am we meldet er schönstes wetter und es sollte doch regnen, oder?
aber es war doch schon fast dunkel, muss es denn da stockdunkel sein??

und wie viele tauwürmer kan man da so auf einenm quadratmeter sehen?


----------



## ToxicToolz (31. März 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Ja richtige dunkelheit ist sehr gut, evtl. suchste dir ne gute Stelle im Garten, wo das Gras nicht so hoch steht/liegt...und nutzt noch Deinen Gartenschlauch zur befeuchtung (brause) .... vor der totalen Dunkelheit in Zeitlichen Abständen die Brause draufhalten...


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



Steve Deluxe schrieb:


> aber am we meldet er schönstes wetter und es sollte doch regnen, oder?
> aber es war doch schon fast dunkel, muss es denn da stockdunkel sein??
> 
> und wie viele tauwürmer kan man da so auf einenm quadratmeter sehen?




Steve, der Boden muss nur feucht sein! Taufeucht, deshalb auch der Name TAUWURM!!!
Klar, bei Regen kommen die Würmer auch raus. Aber feuchter Boden langt. Funktioniert sogar im Sommer. Allerdings sind da die Würmer auch schneller!
Ja, es sollte schon komplett dunkel sein, da dann die ärgsten Fressfeinde der Tauis den Kopf unter den Flügeln haben!

Und die Menge an Würmern variiert stark.
Manchmal Einer, manchmal Zwanzig!


----------



## barts (31. März 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Ich habe gestern gegen 21:00Uhr ca. 100 Würmer gefunden, sind aber alle recht klein gewesen. Die sind auch verdammt schnell in der Erde wenn man nicht wie Indianer unterwegs ist. Sind kleiner besser oder schlechter als große Würmer?


----------



## Steve Deluxe (31. März 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

je nach dem, du wirst die kleinen länger halten können, aber es ist fuselarbeit die kleinen auff den haken zu bekommen. die großen werden wohl eher sterben, weis ich aber auch nicht so genau, meine nur weil sie ja dann schon älter sind.
von den großen musst du auch nur einen auf den haken machen und bei den kleinen müssen es schon 2 oder 3 sein( wenn sie so groß wie regenwürmer sind)

aber sonst wird es den fischen wohl egal sein, ob sie einen fetten tauwurm oder drei kleine würmlis kriegen#6


----------



## RheinBarbe (6. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Lohnt es sich bei diesem Wetter eigentlich nachts auf Tauwurmsuche zu gehen?


----------



## Colophonius (6. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Hey

Wenn du mit dem (Garten)Schlauch nachhilfst, kommen die sicher auch bei dem Wetter raus. 

Auch ich habe eine Frage:
Wie sieht es mit Moosvernichtern aus. Mein Vater meinte unser Rasen sei kein Rasen mehr, sondern nur Moos und musste das ja UNBEDINGT vernichten. Bisher siehts aus wie vorher #q ... Nur die Frage: Sind die Würmer jetzt alle tot? Sonst könnte ichs auch mal die Tage mitm suchen probieren


----------



## Thunder (7. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Als ich vor circa 3 Wochen nachts zum Krankenhaus zur Notaufnahme los war, wegen akuter Zahnschmerzen, traute ich auf dem Weg meinen Augen nicht. Alle Wegen nach leichten Nieselregen voll mit Würmern  , also umgekehrt und Wurmdose nachts um 1-2 Uhr aus dem Keller geholt und 1 Stunde Würmer auf der Strasse aufgesammelt |bigeyes.
Praktisch auf der Strasse ist, die ziehen sich nicht in die Erde zurück. Achja Krankenhaus hat mich die Nacht nicht mehr gesehen *ggggg*.

mfg
Thunder


----------



## atze83 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

#r

das nenne ich leidenschaft!


----------



## RheinBarbe (7. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Wenn du mit dem (Garten)Schlauch nachhilfst, kommen die sicher auch bei dem Wetter raus.


 
Hab leider nur einen Balkon und keinen Garten...

Warte einfach mal noch etwas bis es wieder "Aprilwetter" gibt und es reeeeeegnet!


----------



## .:taktlos_prs:. (8. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Komm grad vom Sammeln rein... Wenn ein Hamburger noch nicht zum sammeln gekommen ist,.. sollte er es jetzt tun! Die jungs liegen alle nebeneinander,... und recht weit aus der erde raus...! ''packen... und den schleimigen gesellen aus dem Loch frikelieren''
Ganz einfach  hab grad gut 100Stk gesammelt,...! Viel Spaß!


----------



## andre23 (8. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

...hier heute nacht....


----------



## Allrounder_85 (9. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Komm au gerad wieder vom Sportplatz,70stk sinds geworden,hab noch 30 von vorgestern also langt erstmal,hatte au keine lust mehr,war nochn bissl vom bayern spiel geschockt!!#d


----------



## gründler (9. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



Allrounder_85 schrieb:


> Komm au gerad wieder vom Sportplatz,70stk sinds geworden,hab noch 30 von vorgestern also langt erstmal,hatte au keine lust mehr,war nochn bissl vom bayern spiel geschockt!!#d


 

lol da komm ich auch gerade her,Sachen gibs #h

lg


----------



## Allrounder_85 (9. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Tja so is dat mit de Anglers,alle nich ganz dicht,nachts mit de Taschenlampe übern Sportplatz rennen...:m


----------



## Krabbenfänger (9. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Ich hab vorgestern ca 100 Stück im Garten gesammelt,heute geh ich auch wieder los.
Muß noch meinen Jahresvorrat ansammeln.


----------



## Markus_NRW (9. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Moin Leute, also ich ziehe mit nem Kollegen ab und an auch mal los zum sammeln oder wir kombinieren es  mit dem Angeln, wenn wir dann an der besagten Stelle einpacken ist direkt auf dem Weg ein schöner kleiner kurz geschnittener Platz, wo wir unsere Wurmdose eigentlich immer wenns feucht ist, also Tau reicht schon, schön auffüllen können. Als sehr Hilfreich zeigt sich eine Kopflampe mit Rotfilter davor  die Würmchien nehmen rotes Licht so gut wie gar nicht war und man hat es extrem einfacher die Würmer einzusammeln.

Grus Markus


----------



## gründler (9. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



Allrounder_85 schrieb:


> Tja so is dat mit de Anglers,alle nich ganz dicht,nachts mit de Taschenlampe übern Sportplatz rennen...:m


 

Jo meine hat auch noch rotes Licht lol 

Was nicht Angler wohl denken,die spinnen doch die Römer 

lg


----------



## Krabbenfänger (10. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



gründler schrieb:


> Jo meine hat auch noch rotes Licht lol
> 
> Was nicht Angler wohl denken,die spinnen doch die Römer
> 
> lg


Ich glaube auch unsere Mieter denken ich habe einen an der Klatsche wenn ich Nachts den Garten absuche.
Aber was solls:vik:.


----------



## Prignitzer_Junge (10. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

War gestern abend auch mal nen halbes Stündchen auf meiner Wiese (ca. 3m x 10m) hab die ersten 26 Tauis für dieses Jahr im Eimer. 

Also ist auch die kleinste Wiese dafür geeignet, kann mir schon gut vorstellen, was für Mengen man auf nem Sportplatz oder großen Wiese findet. werde mir mal eine hier in der Umgebung suchen und beim nächsten Regen mal richtig auf die Jagd gehen.

so denn viel Spaß beim Würmer sammeln :q


----------



## bacalo (10. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Wer in der Nähe von frei zugänglichen Gartenanlagen wohnt, also auf dem flachen Land, 
hat es gut. Aufgrund des ohne Übergang anhaltenden sonnigen Wetters sind die Freizeitgärtner bemüht, ihre Pflänzlinge zu gießen. Um keinen Ärger zu verursachen, achtet worauf ihr tretet. Auch mal eben die Fußwegplatten kurz anheben.

Beim Einlagern, alte Holzkiste, zuerst 3-4 Lagen angefeuchtete Tageszeitung, handbreit krümmelige Obererde, darauf zwei Lagen Moos (findet man gut an nordwest gelegenen, verwilderten Hängen, abgestorbenes Holz usw. ) und kurz mit einem Pflanzenbestäuber anfeuchtet und in einem kühlen Raum plazieren.

Nach dem nächtlichen Wurmsammeln die "Beute" gleichmäßig auf das Moos verteilen. Am nächsten Abend nachsehen, ob noch welche oben auf liegen. Diese entfernen, da sie einen Knacks haben, sonst könnte es sein, dass es anrüchig wird.


----------



## Der_rheinangler (10. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

wie fangt ihr denn tauwürmer? kommen die abends raus an bestimmten stellen oder wie?


----------



## gründler (10. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



DerBuhMan schrieb:


> wie fangt ihr denn tauwürmer? kommen die abends raus an bestimmten stellen oder wie?


 

Geh ab 23-24uhr raus am besten bei regen,und such auf Wiesen Sportplatz Friedhof Parkanlagen etc.nimm rotes licht guck dicht übern gras nach Würmern,dann packen festhalten einsammeln.

lg


----------



## bacalo (10. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Am Tage mal nach den kleinen Erdhäufchen Ausschau halten, 
die zwischen dem lichten Gras als ca. 5 mm große/kleine|kopfkrat geschwungene "Häupchen" (sieht wie drei Eiskugeln aus :g) hervorstechen. Wenn gesichtet, dann sind die Ringler aktiv.

Erfahrungswert:
Wenn die Straßenlaternen Licht spenden -plus- 30 Minuten,
das sollte reichen!

Ach ja, zum Thema Sportplätze.
Bei relativ neuen Sport-..NEIN...Fußballplätzen,
die haben eine spitzen Drainage ( viel Kies unter der Erde ),
da geht mit den TW´s überhaupt nichts.

Sollte jemand auf die Idee kommen, frisch bestellte Äcker nach den TW´s heimzusuchen, dann achtet auf die Trecker, Schlepper usw. mit Spritzen. Wenn die die Felder befahren spitzt schon die Saat aus dem Boden und die Landwirte müssen die chemische Keule ausfahren; dann läuft bis zum nächsten großen Regen auf diesen Feldern nichts!


----------



## Krabbenfänger (11. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Ich komme grade dreckverschmiert aber mit guter Ausbeute aus dem Garten:q#6.
Um den Würmern nachzuhelfen habe ich seit 19 Uhr die Grundwasserpumpe vom Brunnen laufen und habe den Garten in ein Feuchtgebiet verwandelt.
Das Wasser hilft ungemein.


----------



## weserwaller (11. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



DerBuhMan schrieb:


> wie fangt ihr denn tauwürmer? kommen die abends raus an bestimmten stellen oder wie?




Ich löse eine Viagra in Wasser auf und verteile das dann mit der Gießkanne über den Rasen anschließend brauche ich die Würmer nur zusammenharken ! #6


----------



## Krabbenfänger (11. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Gib den Kindern keine Anleitung sich selbst zu bruzeln,muß ja nicht sein.


----------



## Die Stulle (11. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Hasst auch wieder recht, habs rausgenommen


----------



## lenox (11. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Hallo zusammen
also als tip habe ich auch schon gehört das so Gärten mit kurz geschnittenen rasen top sein sollen.Findet man auch welche im hohen Gras
Und ist eigentlich jeder wurm auf der Wiese nen Tauwurm?

Ach so zur länge der haltung habe ich was gutes gefunde:

Nach ungefähr einem Jahr wird der Tauwurm geschlechtsreif. Die Jungtiere schlüpfen, abhängig von Nahrung und Temperatur, etwa nach einem halben bis zu einem Jahr aus den Kokons.

Also wenn der erst nach 1 Jahr gas gibt|supergri wird der wohl recht alt wenn man ihn nicht verhungern oder austocknen läst.


----------



## Allrounder_85 (11. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Man findet auch Tauwürmer in hohem Gras,ist aber schwierig weil bevor du sie siehst,wissen sie schon lange das was net stimmt und machen nen schuh!Kurzer Rasen ist besser weil du de Würmer schneller siehst.Ja und das nicht unbedingt jeder Wurm nen Tauwurm ist dürfte auch klar sein,Laubwürmer und ähnliche wirst du auch finden,diese sind aber lange nicht so groß wie Tauwürmer.


----------



## lenox (11. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Aber so groß wie Kanadische Tauwürmer werden die nicht oder?
Also nen aubwurm erkenne ich noch glaube ich sind die nicht auch von anfang bis ende rot wobei beim tauwurm wiederrum nur der kopf rot ist wo vor der sich woht schämt


----------



## Seele (12. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Also ich hab schon Schlangen dabei gehabt die ausgestreckt ca. 25cm waren sowas kriegst du nirgends zu kaufen.


----------



## lenox (13. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



seele schrieb:


> Also ich hab schon Schlangen dabei gehabt die ausgestreckt ca. 25cm waren sowas kriegst du nirgends zu kaufen.


 
#6 so groß da bekommt man ja angst


----------



## .:taktlos_prs:. (13. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Ich fütter mit Kaffeesatz,.. das geht doch in ordnung oder?,.. die würmer riechen aber dann logischerweise leicht nach kaffee,... schreckt das schleien und co ab,.. oder geben die beim drill mehr gas?


----------



## Einsiedler (13. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Hallo.
Wir hatten am 4.April angegrillt und danach wie so üblich noch ein kleines Feuerchen gemacht. Natürlich nach den ersten Scheiten wurde es nass von oben. Ca. eine halbe Stunde kräftig geschüttet und dann gegen neun ließ es nach. Da bin ich los, die Petzl mit Rotlichtfilter aufgesetzt und siehe da auf der Wiese ein Kampfwürmerparadies. In ca. ner halben Stunde hatte ich 90 richtige große Würmer gefangen. Jetzt kann die Aalsaison beginnen.

Einsiedler


----------



## dodo12 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Hi,
ist es schlimm wenn der Rasen frisch gedüngt ist, oder kratzt die das nicht? Ich kann es nicht ausprobieren, da ich momentan nicht zu Hause bin. Hier schreiben ja alle, dass die Tauwürmer sich vor grellem, weißen Licht, erschrecken und "flüchten", geht es denn wenn ich bei meiner großen Mag-Lite den Lichtkegel so doll vergrößer wie es geht, weil es dann ja nicht mehr so hell ist.?!
Wäre schön, würden mir meine Fragen beantwortet!
Danke.

Petri und ciao : Dodo12 (Dominik)


----------



## .:taktlos_prs:. (13. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Also ich halte diese Weisslicht-Theorie für quatsch... war mit ner normalen kopflampe los... und hatte inna std über 100 würmer... und dabei waren richtige apparate...! vllt gehts mit rotem licht besser,.. aber ich machs ohne,.. und das läuft 1a...


----------



## dodo12 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Achso, na dann.
Ich werde es übermorgen mal versuchen, wenn ich wieder @home bin. 

Kann mir denn noch einer antworten, von wegen Dünger (gut-schlecht)
Danke schonmal


----------



## 48pfünder (13. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Hab dieses Thema hier gestern gelesen und am Abend direkt ausprobiert. Nachdem ich dem Hund vom Nachbar klar gemacht hab das ich der verrückte bin der mit der Lampe übern Rasen krabbelt, hatte ich in 20min. 30 Würmer, aber kräftige, von der Größe wie ein Tauwurm. Also ganz klar, ich kauf keine teuren Würmer mehr im Laden


----------



## .:taktlos_prs:. (13. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Ich wiederhole meine Frage nochmal:

Ich fütter mit Kaffeesatz,.. das geht doch in ordnung oder?,.. die würmer riechen aber dann logischerweise leicht nach kaffee,... schreckt das schleien und co ab


Hat jmd erfahrungen?


----------



## Allrounder_85 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Also ich hab keinen unterschied gemerkt,hab aber auch nie wirklich drauf geachtet,aber denke es wird die Fische net stören..


----------



## dodo12 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Ehm...
Kommen den die Tauwürmer auch aus der Erde, wenn der Rasen frisch gedüngt ist?


----------



## RheinBarbe (13. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



.:taktlos_prs:. schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole meine Frage nochmal:
> 
> Ich fütter mit Kaffeesatz,.. das geht doch in ordnung oder?,.. die würmer riechen aber dann logischerweise leicht nach kaffee,... schreckt das schleien und co ab
> 
> ...



Ich zerrupfe immer paar Seiten Zeitungspapier, mache das feucht und zerknülle das dann. Ebenso wenn ich nen Apfel esse, kommt ein bisschen Schale in den Wurmeimer.

Aber weniger ist oft mehr!


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Dünger macht den Würmern nix und Kaffee macht den Schleien nix!

Dünger ist ja nur konzentrierter Stickstoff und das bekommen die Würmer ja auch ab, wenn der Bauer mim Puddelfass unterwegs war...

Man sollte am Besten nur losgehen, wenn es entweder Frühjahr ist (Boden also noch feucht genug), oder es im Sommer ordentlich geregnet hat.
Und dann am Besten dort, wo der Rasen recht kurz geschnitten ist. 
Fussballplätze sind da das Optimale um sich richtig einzudecken.
Rasenplätze wohlgemerkt!!!|rolleyes

Na ja, und Kaffeesatz macht die Jungs richtig quirlig und die Fische lieben zappelnde Beute!
Ich hab mit Kaffeewürmern schon Aale sowie richtig fette Schleien gefangen.

Rotes Licht mag vielleicht die Schleimer nicht ganz so schnell verschwinden lassen, aber ich nehm auch nur normales weißes Licht zur Jagd. 
In richtig guten Nächten hab ich mit meiner Frau zusammen schon an die zwei-dreihundert Würmer gefunden.
Zerschitten und mit zerkleinerten Fischstückchen vermischt kommt der Brei dann in ein Futterkörbchen und darauf stehen die Aale...

Und die restlichen Tauies verfütter ich dann an meine Forellen.
Die freuen sich da auch immer drüber wie Bolle!:q


----------



## dodo12 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Ja, stimmt eigentlich mit dem Dünger.
Deine Forellen haben es aber gut !


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Deine Forellen haben es aber gut !




Klar!!!
Die bekommen nur das Beste!

Sollen ja schließlich lecker schmecken...:q


----------



## dodo12 (14. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Ja, ich merke das schon. 
Aber so soll es ja dann sein. 
Gestern abend war ich erfolgreich bei der Jagd.
Ich hatte in einer halben Stunde 49 Tauwürmer gefangen. 
Ich habe es aber mit ganz normalem weisen Licht gemacht.
Ich hatte eine MAG-LIte.
Aber ich werde auch in Zukunft selber sammeln, wenn das immer so schnell geht, da sie im Geschäft ja total überteuert sind.
Petri
Euer ausgestorbener Urvogel!


----------



## lenox (14. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Also ich fütter meine Dendro zucht alle 2 wochen mit 8-9 löffel kaffesatz kommt natrlich auch auf die anzahl der würmer an dazu habe ich noch nen paar stückchen eierkarton und nen paar blätter drin und die ich richtig quirlig und aktiv allerdings das mit de kaffegeruch ist mir auch schon oft aufgefallen aber das stört die fische anscheinend nicht und ansonsten gibt es ja auch noch extra so nen wurmfutter wenn man das geld ausgebe möchte


----------



## RheinBarbe (14. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



lenox schrieb:


> Also ich fütter meine *Dendro zucht* alle 2 wochen mit 8-9 löffel kaffesatz kommt natrlich auch auf die anzahl .....


Wie sieht so eine Dendro Zucht aus?
Erzähl mal paar Details (Halterung, Laichverhalten, Wachstum, ......).


----------



## dodo12 (14. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

JA, das mit der Zucht würde mich auch brennend interessieren.
Hau mal ein paar Infos raus. 
MfG dodo12


----------



## lenox (15. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Hallo  werde heute mittag mal nen paar fotos und details geben hab jetzt gerade wenig zeit


----------



## dodo12 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Cool, danke.
Ich freu mich drauf.
Bis dann.


----------



## lenox (15. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Also zur zucht von den Dendros das ist kinder leicht holst dir im Angelladen nen sack erde 100 Dendoros und packst nen halben sack erde (vorher nass machen)in nen Plastikeimer mit Deckel in den Deckel machste nen paar kleine löcher rein.Und dann must du die recht kühl sehen haben so bei 12-18 C° im keller oder so.Und dann heist es natürlich erst mal warten also so nach 3 monaten sieht man die ersten richtigen Dendoros zwar klein aber wurm vorher sind das so micro weiße krümmel die auch schon nen würm sind aber erst bei genauen hin sehen sichtbar ist das die sich bewegen.Über die Fortpflanzung kann ich nix groß sagen uner die erde kann ich leider nicht sehen aber ich weiß das da was passiert  sonst gäbe es keine kleinen würmer.Gefüttert werden die würmer mit 8-10 löffel kaffesatz alle 2-3 wochen zusätzlich nen paar getrocknete Buchenblätter und das reichtschon für ja dürften wohl so langsan an die 300-400 Würmer sein und hunderte so weiße micro würmer.

Wenn noch ne frage ist einfach melden


----------



## dodo12 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Ah, hört sich ja wirklich ziemlich einfach an. 
Ist das eine spezielle Wurmerde oder was?
Danke schonma für die Zuchtbeschreibung. ;=)


----------



## lenox (15. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Ja ist extra wurmerde kannst aber auch normale erde nehmen da darf aber kein dünger drin sein und bei wurm erde brauchste den ersten monat nicht füttern.
Ich benutze immer die erde davon gibt es auch extra futter ist aber nicht nötig.


http://www.yatego.com/fishing-dream...e6cd0_2,wurmzucht-wurmerde-magic-worm-bedding


----------



## RheinBarbe (15. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Wühlst du die Erde ab und zu mal um (beim "Füttern"), um diese mal zu lockern oder lässt du alles so wie es ist und gibst den Kaffesatz und Blätter nur oben drauf?

Wie ist die Sterberate der Würmer, kontrollierst du das, nicht das die da schimmeln...?

Würde das auch mit anderen Wurmarten funktionieren, schonmal probiert?


----------



## dodo12 (16. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Ja, ich denke ja mal das das auch mit anderen Wurmarten funktionieren würde. Ist ja dann eig nicht viel anders (Handhabung, Pflege, Futter usw) bei Tauwürmern oder anderen.

Grüße vom Urvogel!


----------



## lenox (16. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Also Tauwürmer kannste vergessen die vermehren sich nicht habe zwar im internet gelesen das man die ersten 16 segmente des Tauwurms abschneiden kann wo durch dann nen neur entsteht.Zu dem kommt das Tauwürmer erst mit 1 Jahr geschechtsreif sind. Aber auf die gleiche art wie bei den dendoros lasen sich tauwürmer sehr lange halten die mögen es allerdings noch so 2-4 graht kühler.Wie es mit anderen aussieh weiß ich nicht Tote würmer konnte ich noch nicht finden und ich habe die jetzt fast 1 Jahr

Die Erde wühle ich beim füttern um  und bei bedarf kommt etwas Regenwasser da zu

Hir mal ne auszug was es für würmer gibt:

*[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+3]Heimische Wurmarten[/SIZE][/FONT]*
[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1][/SIZE][/FONT] 
*[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1]Name[/SIZE][/FONT]*​ 

*[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1]Aussehen[/SIZE][/FONT]*
*[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1]Körpergröße[/SIZE][/FONT]*
*[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1]Lebensraum[/SIZE][/FONT]*
*[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1]Tauwurm[/SIZE][/FONT]*
[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1](Lumbricus terrestris) [/SIZE][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1]rot-braun gefärbt, im hinteren Bereich heller, abgeplattet und durchscheinend, deutlich ausgeprägter Gürtel bei dem geschlechtsreifen erwachsenen Tieren[/SIZE][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1]9-30 cm [/SIZE][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1]deutschlandweit im Wald, sowie in Wiesen- und Ackerböden [/SIZE][/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1]Brauner Laubfresser [/SIZE][/FONT]*[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1](Lumbricus castaneus) [/SIZE][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1]dunkel-rotbraun bis leicht violett gefärbt, deutlich sichtbarer, häufig hellerer Gürtel bei dem geschlechtsreifen erwachsenen Tieren[/SIZE][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1]3-8 cm [/SIZE][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1]Laubwälder, Gärten und Wiesen [/SIZE][/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1]Roter Laubfresser [/SIZE][/FONT]*[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1](Lumbricus rubellus) [/SIZE][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1]Stark und gleichmäßig rötlich gefärbt, lebhaft[/SIZE][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1]6-15 cm [/SIZE][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1]Wälder, Gärten, Wiesen und Kompost [/SIZE][/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1]Großer Ackerwurm [/SIZE][/FONT]*[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1](Octolasium lacteum) lacteus (lat.) = milchig [/SIZE][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1]oft milchig blau bis gelb, hintere Spitze gelblich, vordere Spitze rosagelblich, Gürtel gelblich[/SIZE][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1]3-18 cm [/SIZE][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1]in fast allen Böden [/SIZE][/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1]Großer Wiesenwurm [/SIZE][/FONT]*[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1](Allolobophora longa) [/SIZE][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1]gelbbraun, vorderer Bereich dunkler gefärbt, Gürtel in Ruhestellung abgeflacht[/SIZE][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1]12-18 cm [/SIZE][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1]bevorzugt Wiesen und Gärten[/SIZE][/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1]Kleiner Wiesenwurm [/SIZE][/FONT]*[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1](Allolobophora caliginosa) [/SIZE][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1]nur sehr leicht pigmentiert, leicht grau bis gelblich, vordere Spitze leicht rosa[/SIZE][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1]5-16 cm [/SIZE][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1]in vielen Kulturböden[/SIZE][/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1]Kleiner Ackerwurm [/SIZE][/FONT]*[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1](Allolobophora chlorotica) [/SIZE][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1]nur sehr leicht pigmentiert, milchig-grau bis bläulich-weiß; gelblich durchscheinender Schleim im Körperinneren, in Gewässernähe auch grünlich gefärbt[/SIZE][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1]3-7 cm [/SIZE][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1]Bevorzugt feuchte Böden, auch Acker- und Gartenböden [/SIZE][/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1]Köcherwurm [/SIZE][/FONT]*[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1](Dendrobaena rubida) [/SIZE][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1]rötlich gefärbt; baut sich aus Erdpartikeln einen den Körper umgebenden Köcher in den er sich zurückziehen kann[/SIZE][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1]4-6 cm [/SIZE][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1]nur lockere Böden wie Waldstreu und Kompost [/SIZE][/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1]Mist-/Kompostwurm [/SIZE][/FONT]*[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1](Eisenia foetida) [/SIZE][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1]kräftig rot gefärbt mit gelben Querstreifen, vordere Spitze dunkler; wenn er sich bedrängt fühlt gibt er über die Rückensporen ein übelriechendes Sekret ab, was ihn Angelköder eher unbrauchbar macht, da sie die Fische vertreibt [/SIZE][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1]3-13 cm [/SIZE][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1]überwiegend im Kompost; stammt ursprünglich aus dem Mittelmeerraum[/SIZE][/FONT]​


----------



## dodo12 (16. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Achso, wusste ich nicht mit der Geschlechtsreife und so weiter.
Aber danke für das Raussuchen der Wurmarten. 
Bis dann.


----------



## Krabbenfänger (17. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

@lenox danke für die tolle Auflistung|good:.
@All:
Mein Rasen ist frisch gemäht und es regnet seit Stunden,was macht man da wenn man total irre ist?
Na klar mitten in der Nacht ab in den Garten und sammeln,nach einer halben Stunde hab ich ne gute Ausbeute.
Muß mir mal nen Speißfass zur Zucht im Keller fertig machen.
Gruss.
Krabbenfänger


----------



## dodo12 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Oh, fein!
Hast du denn mit weißem Licht oder Roten gesucht?

Grüße vom Urvogel!


----------



## Krabbenfänger (17. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Moin,
ich suche immer mit ner ganz normalen Maglite.
Man muß nur aufpassen das die Würmer nur den äußeren Lichtkegel abbekommen sonst sind sie weg.
LG.
Krabbenfänger


----------



## dodo12 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Achso, ok.
Am Anfang meinten alle man müsse rotes Licht nehmen, nun sagen alle man bräuchte ganz normales. Aber gut, das es jetzt immer wieder bestätigt wird dass ganz normales weißes Licht reicht! 
Aber ich denke auch, dass ein Forum dazu da ist, seine Meinug zu vetreten und auszutauschen. 
LG 
euer Urvogel


----------



## Student (17. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Am Anfang meinten alle man müsse rotes Licht nehmen, nun sagen alle man bräuchte ganz normales. Aber gut, das es jetzt immer wieder bestätigt wird dass ganz normales weißes Licht reicht!



Meine Erfahrung: Die Farbe ist egal, es darf nur nicht zu grell sein. Und da eignen sich eben auch rote Tücher vor der Kopflampe etc...

Wenn du direkt auf den Tauwurm leuchtest, ist der schneller in der Erde als du dich bücken kannst! 



> Also Tauwürmer kannste vergessen die vermehren sich nicht



Hmm. Ich hatte komischer weise kleine Babywürmer (Größe zwischen Stecknadel und Zahnstocher) in der Kiste, die bestimmt nicht von mir eingesetzt wurden. Wo kamen die denn her?


----------



## dodo12 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Jo, mal sehen, heute Nacht geht es wieder in unseren Garten, soll ja schön regnen bei uns heute Nacht. Mal sehen was es so ergibt. 
Viel Glück bei eurer Suche!


----------



## ZanderKalle (17. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Hab mir auch ne Tauwurmzucht angelegt..... und ich kann bestätigen das die sich vermehren die brauchen nur genug Platz, feucht muss es immer sein(nicht nass) und die Luft muss auch zirkulieren können, dann fühlen die sich Pudelwohl!!!

War gestern eine stunde unterwegs und konnte ca.300stk. ziehen......

P.s Ich finde Weißes nicht zu helles Licht besser als Rotes, weil ich damit einfach mehr Würmer sehe, mit Roten Licht hab ich zu viele übersehen!!!


----------



## dodo12 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Achso, dann werde ich mir das auch mal anlegen, also so eine Wurmzucht!
Nachher gehts los, mit dem sammeln, mal sehen was heute so geht...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



.:taktlos_prs:. schrieb:


> Hey,..
> Hat schon Jmd wieder mit dem sammeln begonnen? Kommen die Jungs schon wieder an die Oberfläche?




Jepp, gerade von einer neu angetesteten Wiese zurückgekehrt.
Ergebnis: Der viertelte Jahresvorrat ist gesichert. #6


----------



## Student (18. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Jo, mal sehen, heute Nacht geht es wieder in unseren Garten



War zu viel Gras im Garten, um schnell reagieren zu können....ich bin dann noch auf einen Acker vom Bauern und konnte in der Fahrrinne vom Traktor schön viele Tauwürmer sammeln #6

Die waren teilweise nur mit 1-2 cm im Boden, der Rest war bereits an der Oberfläche: Keine Chance |evil:


----------



## dodo12 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Ich konnte gestern in 2 Stunden 34 Stück in unserem Garten erbeuten. 

@ Student : Leben die denn auch in richtig lehmigen Böden?
                  Weil die Felder bei uns in der Gegend haben alle
                  Lehmböden, kein Sand oder Lockere Erde!!


Wäre schön, wenn ihr es mir beantworten könntet


----------



## don rhabano (18. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Ich war gestern auch kurz los und habe trotz schwerer Bedinungen (Wind,Blätter,hohes Gras) 159 "Würmleins" (Ich nehm eh nur die dicksten) ergattern können.
Das reicht erst mal für ne Weile.


----------



## Student (18. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Ich konnte gestern in 2 Stunden 34 Stück in unserem Garten erbeuten.
> 
> @ Student : Leben die denn auch in richtig lehmigen Böden?
> Weil die Felder bei uns in der Gegend haben alle
> Lehmböden, kein Sand oder Lockere Erde!!



Ja, die sind auch in lehmigen Böden. War richtig matschig gestern, aber wozu gibt es Gummistiefel. Deine Ausbeute von einem Tauwurm alle 3,5 Minuten im Garten (120/34) ist ja nicht so berauschend...

Was ich auch empfehlen kann: Fußballplatz (Rasen!) vor dem Tor (kein Rasen mehr *g*).


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



dodo12 schrieb:


> @ Student : Leben die denn auch in richtig lehmigen Böden?
> Weil die Felder bei uns in der Gegend haben alle
> Lehmböden, kein Sand oder Lockere Erde!!




Morgen Dodo,

ich bin zwar kein Student mehr, kann dir die Frage aber auch beantworten. Lehmiger Boden sollte kein Problem sein, solange es kein richtiger Ton ist (und auch da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher).

Was viel wichtiger ist: Die Felder und vor allem Wiesen sollten nicht gerade intensiv gedüngt sein. Würmer aller Art mögen weder jauchedurchsetzte Pampe noch Kunstdünger besonders gern.


----------



## dodo12 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Mit Kunstdünger habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die das bei uns im Garten nicht sonderlich gestört hat.

Danke für die Infos zum Lehmboden.
Heute NAcht werde ich nach einer Feier noch bei meinem Nachbarn, der seine Wiese direkt am Wald hat, suchen gehen.

Motto für die NAcht : Wer suchet, der findet!!


----------



## Master Hecht (18. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Ich werde heute auch mal suchen gehen...
Das erste mal sonst hab ich die Viecher immer gekauft, wird mir aber langsam zu teuer. Mal gucken was der Garten so hergibt...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## dodo12 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Hi,

@Master-Hecht :  
Viel Glück dabei! Du kannst am besten an kahlen Stellen im Rasen suchen, also dort, wo kein Rasen mehr ist, weil sie dort oft aus der Erde luken! Pass aber gut auf, und reagiere schnell, da die Viecher echt schlau und flink sind. Sind sie einmal im Erdreich verschwunden, kommen sie so schnell nicht mehr wieder an die Frische Luft! 
Waren jetzt nur son paar Tips, worauf man achten sollte.


----------



## dodo12 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Meine Zucht ist angelegt! 
Wie oft füttert ihr mit Kaffeesatz und Blättern?


----------



## bacalo (18. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Sodele,

die Finger sind geschrubbt und die Nägel wieder rein.

Nachdem es hier in den letzten 24 Stunden 30 L/m² geregnet hatte, habe ich mir auch meinen Vorrat für dieses Angeljahr geholt. Mal eben einen Mais-Acker (Zuckerrüben wurden Mitte der Woche gespritzt) angefahren und am Wegrand binnen 45 Minuten einen Litereimer mit allen Größen befüllt.
Zum Teil lagen die TW´s frei und nicht wenige haben :l.

Eingebettet in einer geräumigen und luftigen Kiste, befüllt mit 1/3 lockerer Ackererde und 1/3 Moos, werden sie sich wohl wohlfühlen. Gefüttert wird 2-3x in der Woche mit Kaffeesatz und 2x in der Woche wird eine Handvoll vom letzten! Rasenschnittgut zugegeben.


----------



## Krabbenfänger (19. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Moin bacalo,
so oft würde ich nicht füttern ,so viel fressen die Würmer ja nicht und es besteht die Gefahr von Fäulniss.

@All,
heute ist es schei..e gelaufen,der Rasen ist furztrocken und es sind kaum Würmer da.


----------



## dodo12 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Na, hat schon einer wieder gesammelt.
Bei uns geht nachts im Moment gar nichts!
Ich habe jetzt von einem Freund gehört, mal soll einfach ein bischen Wasser, in welchem    ein Schuss Spüli drin is, auf den Rasen kippen, weil sie dann auf jeden Fall kommen sollen.
Ausprobieren werde ich das mal, solange das hier bei Nacht nichts wird.
Bis dann


----------



## Student (22. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt von einem Freund gehört, mal soll einfach ein bischen Wasser, in welchem    ein Schuss Spüli drin is, auf den Rasen kippen, weil sie dann auf jeden Fall kommen sollen.
> Ausprobieren werde ich das mal, solange das hier bei Nacht nichts wird.



Die 5 Tauwürmer, die da rauskommen, bringen dir auch nicht viel und sterben vermutlich sowieso sehr schnell. Warte lieber, bis es wieder ordentlich regnet...


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Der nächste Regen kommt bestimmt!

Spüliversuche lohnen nicht, da die Würmer binnen der nächsten Stunden das Zeitliche segnen.
Außerdem stehen die wenigsten Fische auf Seifenlaugengeschmack!#h

Wenn es mal wieder so richtig schön satt geregnet hat, dann sollte man los gehen.
Der Boden muss gut nass sein, dann klappt es am Besten!


----------



## bacalo (22. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Moin,

lest mal den Bericht http://www.mainpost.de/sport/Grossaktion-FC-Roden-siedelt-Wuermer-um;art798,5077964


----------



## The_Pitbull (22. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Na, hat schon einer wieder gesammelt.
> Bei uns geht nachts im Moment gar nichts!
> Ich habe jetzt von einem Freund gehört, mal soll einfach ein bischen Wasser, in welchem ein Schuss Spüli drin is, auf den Rasen kippen, weil sie dann auf jeden Fall kommen sollen.
> Ausprobieren werde ich das mal, solange das hier bei Nacht nichts wird.
> Bis dann


 
Hi also lass das mal lieber mit dem Spüli das ja tötlich beim Aalangeln.Ich werds heut abend auch nochmal PB mit dem suchen bei uns regnet es .Gruß Pitti


----------



## Allrounder_85 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Ja lss das mit spüli mal lieber sein,such dier die Würmer wie wir das alle tun und dann passt das schon,und du hast keine Probleme mit der Haltbarkeit der Würmer!


----------



## Mr Fangnix (23. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

jap das kan ich nur bestätigen nachdem ich jetzt ne weile  den thread                              hier gelesen hab ,wollte ich das mit den Würmern auch mal probieren und hab gesternin 20 minuten ca 50 stk gefangen is das gut oder schlecht???


----------



## dodo12 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Ok, dann lass ich das lieber mit dem Spüli.
Ja 50Stk. in 20Min. ist bei meinen Verhältnissen sehr gut!


----------



## MeyerChri (23. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

hey alle zusammen,

werde heute auch das erste mal wurmeln^^  gehen....

habe mit nen großen maurerkübel aufgestellt, ca. zur hälte mit feuchter erde gefüllt und denn moos gesucht.
das moos habe ich einmal in wasser getaucht, sodass es schön nass/feucht ist und es auf der erde ausgebreitet.
Geht das so ok?

Werde berichten, wie meine Ausbeute war.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Mr Fangnix (23. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

ich zieh  jezt ma los  berichte gibts später oder morgen ^^


----------



## MeyerChri (23. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

hey nochmal,
möchte mit gemähtem rasen und ab und zu ein paar obstschalen füttern.
Muss ich das denn einfach oben drauf legen oder muss ich es in die erde einmischen??

Gruß Christian


----------



## The_Pitbull (23. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Hi hab gestern auch gesucht und war erfolgreich in ca 40min.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Mr Fangnix (23. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

soo vor knapp 10 min wieder rein und 75 tauis habsch gefang  aber es geht noch viieeeeellll mehr XD


----------



## MeyerChri (23. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

menno.

war auch gerade bissel auf  der kurzgeschorenen wiese nebenan.
nix gefunden!
bei uns im garten wo der sprenger lief lediglich 2 kleine.
ist stockduster.

gruß christian


----------



## Allrounder_85 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Bei uns aufm rasen sind auch keine zufinden,lediglich Die die ich letztes jahr ausgesetzt habe,ich geh immer auf Sportplatz da läufts jedes Mal!Ich denke mal das es auf die Qualität und Beschaffenheit des Bodens ankommt,nicht auf jedem Rasen sind Tauwürmer zu finden...


----------



## ZanderKalle (23. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Ist ja auch noch ein bisschen früh..... ich geh immer erst ab 23uhr los!!!


----------



## MeyerChri (23. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

ok,
morgen gibt es wochenende, denn werd ich es nochmal versuchen auf dem fußballplatz is ja zum glück nur 100meter weg.

werde morgen abend oder samstag berichten.


gruß christian


----------



## Allrounder_85 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



MeyerChri schrieb:


> ok,
> morgen gibt es wochenende, denn werd ich es nochmal versuchen auf dem fußballplatz is ja zum glück nur 100meter weg.
> 
> werde morgen abend oder samstag berichten.
> ...



Ja berichte denn mal...aber aufm Sportplatz sollte es eigentlich klappen,solange es nen bissl feucht ist,dürfte es keine Probleme geben.


----------



## MeyerChri (23. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

naa wenn es morgen nix wird warte ich bis es regnet.

habe noch mehr als eine dose ausm laden. sollte reichen für samstag.

gruß christian


----------



## MeyerChri (24. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

hey,

war gestern noch jmd los?


----------



## Oberst (24. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Wollte gestern auch Tauwürmer sammeln.
Die ersten kamen gegen 22:30 Uhr aus dem Boden.
Der war aber durch das Wetter der letzten Tage so trocken und hart, dass ich die Würmer kaum aus dem Boden ziehen konnte.
So bin ich mit nur 3 Würmern für meine Wurmkiste nach Hause gefahren.
Morgen soll es ja wieder ein bischen regnen (auch die Folgetage), denke, da klappt das wieder besser.


----------



## MeyerChri (24. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

hey,
japp das denke ich auch.....
würde es ganz gut finden wenn mal ein paar bilder von euren wurmkisten reingestellt werden.

Werde nachher auch mal ein pic machen und reinstellen.


----------



## Allrounder_85 (24. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Ja werde nachher mal nen Pic machen und hier posten!


----------



## dodo12 (25. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Ich geh heute Abend auch mal wieder suchen! Soll gewittern und regnen bei uns.
Allen cie auch noch suchen wünsche ich viel Glück! ;D


----------



## The_Pitbull (25. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Hi hier mal meine Wurmkiste









Gruß Pitti


----------



## RheinBarbe (25. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

@Pitbull: Sone ähnliche Regentonne habe ich auch, lediglich noch nicht eingerichtet.

2 Fragen:

1) Was machst du dagegen, dass die Würms nicht ausschlitzen? Hast du Fliegengitter o.ä. auf den Behälter gespannt oder wie regelst du das?

2) Du hast den Behälter auf eine Kiste oder so gestellt, ist das besser als direkt auf den Boden oder was bringt das?


Gruss
LD


----------



## The_Pitbull (25. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Hi ja es wäre gut wenn du die hochstellst oder halt im garten einbuddeln damit wenn du mal zuviel wasser drauf gemacht hast das auch Ablaufen kann.Ja ich hab ein Fliegengitter unten reingemacht.Sei vorsichtig mit dem wasser lieber weniger ich hab nur 1liter auf die Maulwurfserde und Graberde gemacht sonst ersaufen sie.Hier nochmal alles zum nachlesen.Gruß Pitti

http://www.angeln.de/praxis/gewusst-wie/wurmzucht/bericht.php


----------



## Coasthunter (25. April 2009)

*Tauwürmer*

Lohnt es sich jetzt schon, mal mit Kopflampe und Eimerchen bewaffnet, sich den Rücken krumm zu machen, oder kommen sie noch nicht hoch? Würde gerne los zum Sammeln und mir für die kommende Aalsaison einen Vorrat anlegen. Hat von euch die letzten Nächte mal jemand schon getestet?


----------



## ... (25. April 2009)

*AW: Tauwürmer*

Einmal in die Suchleiste "Tauwürmer" eingegeben und siehe da:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=151602&highlight=Tauw%FCrmer

#6


----------



## Reisender (25. April 2009)

*AW: Tauwürmer*

Warte mal nächste Woche ab, da sollen einige Regenfälle bei euch runter kommen. Und dann gehst du auf Pirsch.....denn die Jungs mögen es nicht wenn ihre Bude mit Wasser vollläuft. Bei so einer Trokenheit, budeln sich die Jungs eher Tiefer ein um genug Feuchtigkeit zu haben.........

Kennst das dch....Regen bringt Segen :m und ne menge Tauis !!


----------



## Coasthunter (25. April 2009)

*AW: Tauwürmer*

Moin Reisender
Ich habe vor wenigen Tagen meinen Rasen vertikutiert und an den kahlen Stellen neue Rasensaat gemacht. Bin also jeden Abend am Sprengen. Ich werde wohl heute mal einen Probelauf starten. Aber vorher dreh ich den Hahn nochmal richtig auf.:q


----------



## MeyerChri (25. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

hey.

@ the_pitbull.

womit hast du deine regentonne gefüllt & wie viele tauis leben darin bei dir höchstens?
Wie viel & was fütterst du?


----------



## Reisender (25. April 2009)

*AW: Tauwürmer*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Moin Reisender
> Ich habe vor wenigen Tagen meinen Rasen vertikutiert und an den kahlen Stellen neue Rasensaat gemacht. Bin also jeden Abend am Sprengen. Ich werde wohl heute mal einen Probelauf starten. Aber vorher dreh ich den Hahn nochmal richtig auf.:q



So soll es sein.......und nicht vergessen, man kann sich in einem rausch fangen !! Also einen ins Töpfchen und einen ins grünnnnnnnnn...|wavey:


----------



## Coasthunter (25. April 2009)

*AW: Tauwürmer*



Reisender schrieb:


> Also einen ins Töpfchen und einen ins grünnnnnnnnn...|wavey:


 

|muahahas laß ich dann doch lieber.:q


----------



## eiswerner (25. April 2009)

*AW: Tauwürmer*

Hallo,
wenn du in der nähe eines Sportplatzes bist der bewässert wird hast gute Voraussetzungen. Ich hab letzte woche in einer Stunde 120 Stück eingesammelt mein freund noch einige mehr.


----------



## Coasthunter (25. April 2009)

*AW: Tauwürmer*



eiswerner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn du in der nähe eines Sportplatzes bist der bewässert wird hast gute Voraussetzungen. Ich hab letzte woche in einer Stunde 120 Stück eingesammelt mein freund noch einige mehr.


 

Wow, das macht Mut. #6


----------



## 48pfünder (25. April 2009)

*AW: Tauwürmer*

Die Zeit ist schon ok, und wenn du den Rasen bewässerst umso besser. Hab an drei Abenden meinen Vorrat gesammelt


----------



## carp-hunter-10 (25. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

wenn ich nach Würmern suche finde ich immer nur Rotwürmer oder sowas... aber NIE Tauwürmer?!


----------



## Coasthunter (25. April 2009)

*AW: Tauwürmer*

Zu welcher Uhrzeit hattet ihr eure Würmer gefunden? Bin am überlegen, ob ich schon mal nen Blick riskieren soll.


----------



## dodo12 (26. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Abends ab 22 Uhr.
Aber generell kan man sagen, sobald es stockduster ist, und der Rasen nass ist, kann es los gehen!


----------



## eiswerner (26. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Sobald es dunkel ist und es sich einen Tau auf dem Rasen gebildet hat, also es sollte schon Feucht sein.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (26. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Ich war eben spontan mit meinem kleinen Bruder hinterm Haus. Es ist dunkel, es regnet, warum nicht mal schauen wie das so ist, mit dem Wurmsammeln. Hab mir nicht viel erhofft...

Aber schon nach den ersten Metern wurde mir klar: ,, DU bist ein riesen Vollidiot!!!''
Ich konnte es nicht fassen, der ganze sch.. Rasen war voll mit Tauwürmern!!!
Zack, einer nach dem andern, wie im Rausch hatte ich in 10 Minuten locker 30 Stück 

Ich kanns immer noch nicht fassen, anstatt mir meine Köder ganz gemütlich direkt vor der Haustür vom Boden aufzugeheben bin ich mein Leben lang wie ein Volltrottel immer zum Dealer gerannt, musste Öffnungszeiten beachten und hab für 10 Stück 2.50€ geblecht!#q

Nie wieder! Danke an den Threadstarter und danke an diejenigen die mich dazu gebracht haben es einfach mal auszuprobieren.
Aber die Würmchen sind erlich gesagt, flotter als ich gedacht hab^^, meiner Bruder hat nur 3 erfasst bekommen, naja den werd ich wohl noch abrichten müssen, damit er in Zukunft ums Haus flitzt:m

*@ALL
KAUFT KEINE WÜRMER, FANGT SIE EUCH SELBST!*.....bin immer noch ganz ausm Häusschen^^


----------



## Koalano1 (27. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Dann erstmal petri zu deinem Fang jonnie!!!
Ich war auch am We in garten und hab so 50 Stück "geerntete". 
Weils so trocken war hab ich noch ein paar stunden vorher den Rasen gewässert - hat auch super geklappt!!
Ich werd auch erstmal keine mehr kaufen..


----------



## allrounderab (27. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

vor 1 woche habe ich nachdem es 2 tage geregnet hat nach dem training auf unserem sportplatz alleine in 1 3/4 std. 320 würmer gefangen.konnte es auch nie glauben wo leute schreiben oder erzählen,dass sie in 1 std. 200 stück fangen.ums haus habe ich da evtl. 50- 60 bekommen,werde nur noch am sportplatz suchen gehen,aber die werden wohl erstmal reichen.aber falls es noch mal ordentlich regnet muss ich es mir noch überlegen,absoluter hammer.teilweise 5-6 stück in 30-60 sekunden,die lagen manchmal so dicht beieinander.


----------



## Coasthunter (27. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Ich werde mir wohl auch einen Sportplatz suchen müssen, wenn ich das so lese. hab bei mir auf dem Rasen nicht einen einzigen gefunden. Dabei hab ich letztes Jahr soviele ausgesetzt, die über waren. Wo die wohl hin sind?#d


----------



## Mr Fangnix (27. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

ich würde auch gern auf einem Sportplatz wurmeln aber bei mir braucht man einen Spielerpass dass man auf das Gelände darf...sinnlos...#q   und da ich nich Fuba spiele..#d
ich weis ja ni  wie ihr das macht  oder sin eure Sportplätze ni eingezäunt?


----------



## RheinBarbe (27. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



Mr Fangnix schrieb:


> ich würde auch gern auf einem Sportplatz wurmeln aber bei mir braucht man einen Spielerpass dass man auf das Gelände darf...sinnlos...#q   und da ich nich Fuba spiele..#d
> ich weis ja ni  wie ihr das macht  oder sin eure Sportplätze ni eingezäunt?


Es gibt bei uns jede Menge alte Sportplätze die noch von Hobbykickern benutzt werden, auf denen kein Verein mehr spielt. Dort spielt man im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes eine Halbzeit bergab und die andere bergauf.
Da gibt es keinen Zaun und sind für jeden frei zugänglich.


----------



## Mr Fangnix (27. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

hmm bei mir sind halt irgendwie  noch alle 
 von einem Verein bewirtschaftet


----------



## Allrounder_85 (27. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Ich werde mir wohl auch einen Sportplatz suchen müssen, wenn ich das so lese. hab bei mir auf dem Rasen nicht einen einzigen gefunden. Dabei hab ich letztes Jahr soviele ausgesetzt, die über waren. Wo die wohl hin sind?#d



Ja auch Würmer haben Vorzüge,nicht in jedem Boden fühlen die sich wohl. Und in feuchten Nächten kommen sie einerseits zur Paarung an die Oberfläche,andererseits suchen sie sich neue Lebensräume wenn ihnen was nicht passt.Hab bei uns aufm Rasen schon soo viele Würmer ausgesetzt,und alle diese sind zusammengepfercht auf nen paar Quadratmeter gewandert,weil hier vorher nen Gemüsebeet war,wo halt mutterboden aufgeschüttet wurde.So ist es halt,nachts werden die jungs bzw mädels ...naja eig jungsmädels doch sehr aktiv!


----------



## The_Pitbull (27. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Hi also bei mir ist ein Fußballplatz an der schule 2min von mir hätte echt nie gedacht das ich da so viele Tauis finde.Hätte ich bloß nie 500stck bestellt.Naja konnte ich ja nicht vorher wissen sind ja nicht weg.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Johnnie Walker (27. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Öhm, wie so soll es denn immer der Fußballplatz sein?
Auf einem gewöhnlichen Feld müsste das doch auch einwandfrei gehen, zumindest nachdem es gemäht wurde, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## dodo12 (30. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Heute Abend gehts bei uns wieder los zum suchen.
Motto : Wer suchet, der findet !


----------



## Steve Deluxe (30. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Haute hats doch eigentlich nicht geregnet;; zumindest bei uns nicht.


----------



## The_Pitbull (30. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Genauso ist es bleib lieber zuhaus war gestern auch Erfolglos wo ich sonst da in 1std über 100stck hatte als es geregnet hat.Gruß Pitti


----------



## carp-hunter-10 (30. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

bei uns hat es zwar auch nicht geregnet, ich habe aber heute den Rasen gesprängt
meint ihr, dass ichs heute dann mal probieren kann?


----------



## Theradon (30. April 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Liegt drann wann du den Rasen bewässert hast, und wie lange. Wenn der Regen nur die ersten 5 cm eingezogen ists würde ich es sein lassen, ansonsten einfach mal versuchen


----------



## Steve Deluxe (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

war gestern auch ma kurz los, hab aber nur einen gefunden, hab zwar auch nur 5-10 min gesucht , aber trotzdem.
könnte das daran liegen dass unser garten fast nur noch aus moss besteht und nicht mehr so viel gras da ist|kopfkrat
oder habe ich einfach nur einen schlechten tag erwischt.#c


----------



## Allrounder_85 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



Steve Deluxe schrieb:


> war gestern auch ma kurz los, hab aber nur einen gefunden, hab zwar auch nur 5-10 min gesucht , aber trotzdem.
> könnte das daran liegen dass unser garten fast nur noch aus moss besteht und nicht mehr so viel gras da ist|kopfkrat
> oder habe ich einfach nur einen schlechten tag erwischt.#c




Hab beu uns die Erfahrung gemacht das im Moos eher kleine Würmer zu finden sind,Laubwürmer etc...am besten ist es aufn Sportplatz oder unter Bäumen am besten Eichen,weil dort wohl ziemlich viel Nahrung vorhanden ist.


----------



## eiswerner (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Hallo,
es sollte schön feucht sein und richtig warm dann ists ideal und keine zu helle Lampe, ich hab mir eine LED Lampe darauf eine rote folie und fertig, auch eine DAM Kopflampe die von weis auf rot  umzuschalten geht hab ich im Ebay gesehen 8,95 plus Versand.
Auch wichtig geht vorher in einen Wald und holt euch schönes frisches Moos da halten sich die Würmer sehr lange.
Und nun wünsch ich Euch viel Spass beim fangen.
Gruß Werner


----------



## dodo12 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Bei uns hat es aber aus EImern geregnet und es wahr sehr warm dabei, somit habe ich auch 2 richtig große Hände voll gefangen.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Aaaaahaaaa.... Du hast also verstanden, warum die Würmer ein natürliches Gleitmittel haben |uhoh:#h


 
Völlig falsch!!!

Würmer zählen zur Gattung der Wenigborster! Das heißt nichts anderes als das die sich nicht "glubschig" fortbewegen, sondern mit Hilfe Ihrer Borsten. Die Dinger sind mit ner guten Lupe sogar sichtbar. Soetwas ähnliches gibt es auch bei Kondomen, allerdings nicht zum Zweck der Fortbewegung.

Möcht ja nicht nicht unbedingt beim austauschen diverser Phantasien stören, aber das grundlegende über die guten Würmer findet Ihr hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wenigborster

PS: Die kommen bei starkem Regen IMMER aus der Erde - sonst würden sie nämlich ersaufen.


----------



## The_Pitbull (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Hi Leute war grad suchen es hat gut Geregnet aber es war fast nix zu finden liegt es vll daran das es sehr Windig und Kalt war?Gruß Pitti


----------



## Johnnie Walker (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Mal was anderes, wie kann ich die Biester füttern, mal abgesehen von künstlichem Futter?
Gibts was kostengünstigeres um sie am Leben zu erhalten, als gekauftes Futter?


----------



## Nask7 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Ich hab vor Jahren mal in der Blinker gelesen das Eierpappen funzen sollen.


----------



## Benson (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, wie kann ich die Biester füttern, mal abgesehen von künstlichem Futter?
> Gibts was kostengünstigeres um sie am Leben zu erhalten, als gekauftes Futter?



Hi,

mir hat jemand gesagt ich solle ein wenig Moos, welches nicht zu feucht sein darf, oben auf die Erde legen. Die Würmer würden dann die Wurzeln abfressen. Keine Ahnung ob das stimmt, habe es noch nicht getestet.

Grüße
Ben


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Angefeuchtetes Zeitungspapier..altes Laub..alles sowas geht...die ziehen sich das schon von alleine rein xD In der Natur läuft das nicht anders...

Wenns kalt oder/und Windig ist,haste kaum chancen welche zu fangen,das können die zum Tod nicht ab...muss nur feucht nachts sein und Windstill dann haste mehr als Gute chancen!


----------



## Brummel (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Wenn ich mal längere Zeit Tauwürmer aufbewahren muß füttere ich sie mit klein gehäckselten Eierpappen und etwas Kaffeegrund.
Auf die Oberfläche im Eimer oder ähnlichen Hältergefäß kommt 'ne Lage frisches Moos, das hält die Feuchtigkeit schön und die Kameraden bleiben munter#6.
Bis jetzt hat sich noch kein Wurm über die Unterbringung bei mir beschwert, soweit bekannt:q.

Gruß Brummel #h


----------



## flexxxone (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



lenox schrieb:


> ...
> *[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1]Mist-/Kompostwurm [/SIZE][/FONT]*[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1](Eisenia foetida) [/SIZE][/FONT]​
> [FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1]...fühlt gibt er über die Rückensporen ein übelriechendes Sekret ab, was ihn Angelköder eher unbrauchbar macht, da sie die Fische vertreibt...[/SIZE][/FONT]​



#d

kann ich nicht zustimmen...
denn genau dieses lecker stinkige Sekret ist bei mir der Hit!

hab öfter mal zwei Ruten draußen liegen - eine mit gekauften Tauis und eine mit meinen Mistwürmern... bis jetzt ist die Bissausbeute bei den Stinkern um ein vielfaches höher als bei den Tauis!

Oder was sind Eure Erfahrungen?

gruß
flexxx


----------



## dodo12 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Bei uns ist das "Stinkende-Sekret" auch der Renner! 
Meine Tauwurmzucht vermehrt sich wie bolle.
Klappt echt gut, mit den ganzen Tipps am Anfang des Threades.
Liebe Grüße euer dodo (Dominik)


----------



## Allrounder_85 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Jopp Mistwürmer vertreiben keinesfalls die Fische,sondern führen auch so manches Mal zum Fisch wenn mal sonst garnix läuft!


----------



## dodo12 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

So siehts aus. Wie laufen denn eure Wurmzuchten?


----------



## Lautertaler (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



... schrieb:


> Wenn es Nachts kälter ist als draußen, dann kommen sie!!!!



Aber nur wenn Cola besser schmeckt als aus der Dose!|muahah:


----------



## flexxxone (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Ich werde nie wieder lachen wenn jemand sagt, er geht Tauwürmer fangen!

Versprochen!

meine Fresse sind die flink |bigeyes
liegt aber vielleicht auch daran, dass ich das vor 20 Jahren das letzte mal gemacht hab|rolleyes

Kam mir heut nacht reichlich blöd vor, weil die Jungens mir ständig abgehauen sind |kopfkrat

Hat auch 'ne Weile gedauert, bis es lief, da sie immer weggeschlüpft sind, wenn ich auf's falsche Ende gedrückt habe#q - aber nun sind so 20-30 schonmal in Sicherheitsverwahrung.

Hab auch nicht unbedingt Probleme mit dem weißen Licht gehabt - aber den Vergleich kann ich demnächst aufstellen, werde mir mal ne Rotlichtlampe besorgen.... 

Bis zur nächsten Jagd

Gruß
flexxx


----------



## The_Pitbull (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Hi ich war auch vorgestern los und konnte in 1std ca 200Stck Sammeln ich war klitsche nass aber es hat sich gelohnt geht am besten im Regen Sammeln.Gruß Pitti


----------



## dirk-mann (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

moin

hast du dir nicht letztens erst tauis bestellt

gruß dirk


----------



## Case (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



The_Pitbull schrieb:


> Hi ich war auch vorgestern los und konnte in 1std ca 200Stck Sammeln ich war klitsche nass aber es hat sich gelohnt geht am besten im Regen Sammeln.Gruß Pitti



Ich glaub auch so langsam dass Pitbull vom Angler zum Jäger geworden ist.

Zum Wurmjäger.

Case


----------



## The_Pitbull (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Hi ja hab ich 500stck aber das konnte ich ja nicht wissen das ich so geile Plätze bei mir hab zum Sammeln#q.Ach egal in meiner 200l Tonne passt was rein.Und außerdem brauche ich immer sehr viele wenn ich auch noch nen Pödder mitnehme gehen bei ein Ansitz mal gut und gerne 100stck drauf.Gruß Pitti


----------



## RheinBarbe (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



dodo12 schrieb:


> So siehts aus. Wie laufen denn eure Wurmzuchten?


TOP, nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten, da die Würmer immer an der Oberfläche lagen, habe ich den Tipp mit dem Dauerlicht von User "gründler" im anderer Thread umgesetzt, und siehe da, die Würmer sind alle im Erdreich und fressen sich den Ranzen voll.
Bis erste Babys da sind, dauert es eh noch etwas, so lange habe ich meien Zucht jetzt auch noch nicht.


----------



## The_Pitbull (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Hi Lahndöbel was den mit deiner Blumenerde geworden haste die ausgetauscht oder klappt das bei Dendros?.Gruß Pitti


----------



## angelndes_sofa (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

also sobald der frost des winters aus dem boden ist kommen sie raus wenns dunkel wird und man kann sie sammeln.falls es mal zu trocken ist auf dem rasen hilft ein rasensprenger wahre wunder #6


----------



## RheinBarbe (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



The_Pitbull schrieb:


> Hi Lahndöbel was den mit deiner Blumenerde geworden haste die ausgetauscht oder klappt das bei Dendros?.Gruß Pitti


Die Blumenerde ist düngerfrei gewesen. Seitdem ich die Tonne beleuchte, sind die Würmer auch schön in der Erde und machen Babys.

Passt schon. 

Gruss
LD


----------



## paul64 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Hallo,

dafür zuständig sind meine beiden Jungs 51/2 und 4.
Im Kindergarten finden die in den ecken genug un bringen die Würmer in der Brotdose mit nach Hause.

Gruß
MArkus


----------



## flexxxone (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

So, gestern nochmal auf der Pirsch gewesen...
Diesmal waren's zwar mehr (50-60), aber ich war auch länger draußen.

Denke, wenn ich öfter gehe (bzw krieche |supergri), dann hab ich den Dreh auch irgendwann raus, wie ich mit nassen Fingern, jeden Wurm zu greifen bekomme|kopfkrat

Übrigens, hatte gestern ne Rote Laterne am Kopf...
Etwas besser war's schon, da rot nun doch nicht ganz so grell ist.
Aber die ganz dicken Schleicher, die haben sich selbst bei indirekter Strahlung sofort verpisst.
Als wenn die sowas schonmal erlebt hätten#c


----------



## Barsch-Guru (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



flexxxone schrieb:


> So, gestern nochmal auf der Pirsch gewesen...
> Diesmal waren's zwar mehr (50-60), aber ich war auch länger draußen.
> 
> Denke, wenn ich öfter gehe (bzw krieche |supergri), dann hab ich den Dreh auch irgendwann raus, wie ich mit nassen Fingern, jeden Wurm zu greifen bekomme|kopfkrat
> ...


 
Hi,

um wie viel Uhr warst Du denn draußen?

Grüße Alex


----------



## dodo12 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Ich gehe immer ab 22.30. Halt immer, wenn es stockduster ist.


----------



## RheinBarbe (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Ich gehe immer ab 22.30. Halt immer, wenn es stockduster ist.


Hast du auch schon mal einen Fisch gefangen oder biste nur am Würmer sammeln? |uhoh:


----------



## frank67 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Hallo.

so mach ich das.

eine Lampe mit nicht zu hellem Licht weil man sonst die Würmer verschreckt.

ganz vorsichtig auf der Wiese bewegen weil die Würmer auf jede erschütterung reagieren.

oft sieht man nur einen kleinen Teil des Wurmes weil er noch halb in der Erde steckt.

in diesem Fall nur so nah ran gehen das mit ihn mit ausgestrecktem Arm packen kann.

einmal um den Finger wickel damit er nicht abhauen kann und dann ganz vorsichtig heraus ziehen.

Gruß:fränk


----------



## dodo12 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Ne, ich habe auch schon Fische gefangen!


----------



## dodo12 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Ich suche lieber 1 WOche lang richtig viel, als über das ganze Jahr verteilt. Deshalb kommt es dir vllt so vor, dass ich nur am Würmer suchen bin. Aber dem ist nicht so.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Es gibt immer ein paar Würmer die sterben, obwohl sie nicht durchgerissen sind und keine äußeren Schäden aufweisen.
Meiner Meinung liegt es dran, dass man diese Würmer zu hart angefasst, also gequetscht hat.
Das kommt vor, wenn man sich Würmer greift, die nur mit dem Kopf aus dem Loch schauen und diese dann sehr fest halten muss.
Dadurch werden die Eingeweide sehr stark gequetscht und der Wurm stirbt später.

Was meint ihr. Könnte es daran liegen, dass unbeschädigte Würmer sterben?
Ich bin dazu übergegangen, solche Würmer die nur mit dem Kopf herausschauen in Ruhe zu lassen.


----------



## Mr Fangnix (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

hmm dazu kann ich nix sagen kann aber sein das Problem hatte ich auch schon öfters ...
ich machs einfach so nach dem sammeln  schau ich mir die Würmer genau an und die die gequetscht aussehn oder nich mehr ganz frisch sin gehn gleich wieder in den Garten zurück.
ich bin grade rein  und hab in 1 1/2 std 136 Würmer gefang ich brauch demnächst nen größeren Behälter mein alter Malereimer is zu klein ^^


----------



## RheinBarbe (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Also ich lege die Würmer immer oben auf die Erde im Eimer und die die es nicht schaffen sich in die Erde zu verziehen, werden aussortiert.

P.S.: Werde gleich nach Fussball nochmal eine Runde Würmlein suchen gehen, mal schauen was die Nacht so bringt.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Ich mach gleich mal ne Runde ums Haus^^


----------



## dodo12 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

@ Johnnie Walker

Hasse was gefunden?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Ich war die Tage unterwegs,allerdings bekomme ich nie soviele wie ihr in 3h maximal 60 Stück...Wegen dem Quetschen ist es mit sicherheit,da die Würmer am Kopfende die Nervenzellen und das Zentrale System Ihres Körpers haben,wenn das Beschädigt geht,gehen die Hops....Alles andere können die fast Komplett regenerieren!


----------



## Allrounder_85 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

So ich brauch jetz noch ca 200 Tauis bis samstag,kommen mit nach Fehmarn,das Problem ist das es hier lange nicht geregnet hat,und hier Quasi Wüste Gobi is...das wird sicher nochn Kampf,drückt mir mal die Däumchen!


----------



## dodo12 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Tue ich!
Findest bestimmt trotzdem welche wenn der Rasen halbwegs nass ist. Wir haben hier ja auch Wüste D) und ich finde trotzdem welche!


----------



## Allrounder_85 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Oh man ey ich kann mich einfach nicht motivieren jetz bzw nachher noch mit Lampe los zu ziehn,hat nich wer Lust mir so um die 200 Schlängler ma ebn zu suchen


----------



## Brummel (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Hmm, naja, für mich ist Motivation genug daß ich in meinem Angelladen für 'ne 25er Packung Tauwürmer 4,00 Euronen hinlege:q.
Die gleiche Menge hol ich mir von meinem frisch gemähten und gewässerten Rasen in ca. 30 sek. #c.
Außerdem hat die nächtliche "Tauwurmjagd:q" auch noch den angenehmen Nebeneffekt daß ich ab und zu den Garten nachts sehe und nach dem Rechten sehen kann#6.

Gruß Brummel #h


----------



## Allrounder_85 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Ja ich mach ja au nur spaß...passt schon,mir wurde das Tauwurmjagen,wenn man das so nennen kann zum Glück schon als kleiner schieter beigebracht,und so hab ich mit Sicherheit den einen oder anderen Euro/Mark gespart...naja denn zieh ich mal los jetze...#h


----------



## Brummel (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Na denn #6, Waidmanns Heil oder wie dat heißt:vik:, kannst ja nachher mal berichten ob Du Erfolg hattest #h

Gruß Brummel


----------



## flexxxone (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> um wie viel Uhr warst Du denn draußen?
> 
> Grüße Alex




sorry, hatte ich übersehen 

ich bin, immer raus wenn's dunkel ist - also ab zehn, halb elf sowas...

war letztens auch mal wieder, und hab nomma 50 gezogen

die Wurmjagd funktioniert ganz gut - nur die Aale lassen auf sich warten :c
Dafür beissen die BaFo'S drauf :vik:

Gruß
flexxx


----------



## Allrounder_85 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

So jungs und Mädels,es ist genau das eingetroffen was ich befürchtet hab...lange kein regen,und keine Tauis! Nicht mal auf den umliegenden Sportanlagen...200 bräuchte ich und bis jetzt hab ich 0 ! Und morgen wäre die letzte Chance...oh man!


----------



## ricky9187 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

schwimmen können die Würmer nicht sooo gut).
stimmt kann ich bestätigen. aber er soll ja au net aufm boden ab hängen. was macht ihr ran(an Haken) das die forellen ganz easy an den netten wurm kommen.ich angel mit grundmontage und hätte den wurm dann so 20- 50cm  über boden mit der strömung ziehen lassen. nur leider leidet das ganze zu sehr unter der schwerkraft.vielleicht wisst ihr abhilfe

Danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

War Gestern abend auch nochmal raus um Paar Taulis zu erwischen,fehlanzeige..es ist einfach zu Trocken gewesen!Ich hab nicht mal einen gesehen^^...Es sollte einfach mal regnen oder so! xD


----------



## dodo12 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Gleich gehts wieder los.  
Drückt mir die Daumen.


----------



## RheinBarbe (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Gleich gehts wieder los.
> Drückt mir die Daumen.


Ich drück dir die Daumen!! :vik:

Aber kannst mir ja mal 1000 Würmer schicken, ok? #6


----------



## dodo12 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Ne lass ma, brauch ich selber.
Wenn ich 100.000.000 Würmers zusammen habe, schicke ich dir die hälfte vorbei, ok?


----------



## dodo12 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Habe übrigends nicht gefunden, nicht einen.


----------



## YuryR. (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

war gestern auch los..

ich schweige vom sammeln, ich habe nicht einen einzigen gesehen


----------



## The_Pitbull (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Hi ja am besten ihr geht auch im Regen los das war bei mir immer am besten.Gruß Pitti


----------



## dodo12 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Ja, ich weißt wohl, dass es im Regen besser ist.
Aber bei mir hat die Feuchtigkeit auf dem Rasen auch gereicht um viele, sogar sehr viele zu finden. 
Kann aber auch Zufall gewesen sein.


----------



## RheinBarbe (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Habe übrigends *nicht gefunden, nicht einen.*





dodo12 schrieb:


> Ja, ich weißt wohl, dass es im Regen besser ist.
> Aber bei mir hat die Feuchtigkeit auf dem Rasen auch gereicht um *viele, sogar sehr viele zu finden*.
> Kann aber auch Zufall gewesen sein.



Meister aller Tauwürmer, irgendwas stimmt hier nicht!! #d


----------



## dodo12 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Lol.
Du kannst mir aber helfen, wenn ich das nächste Mal losgehe!
Einfach vorher beten, für die Tauwürmer, vllt. kommen sie dann nach oben. 
Ich sage dir dann bescheid wann du anfangen sollst, zu beten!


----------



## Mr Fangnix (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

mhh bei mir ist grad garnix los ich sag ma Wetter im Sahara style


----------



## dodo12 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Ja is bei uns auh so. 25°C


----------



## Mr Fangnix (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

bei mir sin heut ungelogen 27°c
und es is trocken wie sau


----------



## The_Pitbull (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Ich sehe ein Tropfen am Ende des Tunnels wolln ma hoffen .Gruß Pitti


----------



## Colophonius (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Ja is bei uns auh so. 25°C



Hey Dodo 
Du kommst ja auch aus Münster und wohnst ja nur so 5 km von mir entfernt (ca.) 
Wo war es heute 25°C warm?
Als ich heute anner Aa und am Aasee war war es 17°C und sehr windig ... #d

Schreib mir mal ne PN, wenn du Würmer suchst, ich will das auch mal probieren, weiß nur nicht wann


----------



## dodo12 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

War denn schon jemand auf Tauwurmjagd?


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Jo,ich gestern nach dem Gewitter.
Da ging die Post ab.Man brauchte nicht mal zu ziehen, da sie komplett auf dem Rasen lagen.Hatte in 1 std. ca 200 Würmchen.

mfG


----------



## The_Pitbull (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



			
				=[Aalbaendiger]=;2494421 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo,ich gestern nach dem Gewitter.
> Da ging die Post ab.Man brauchte nicht mal zu ziehen, da sie komplett auf dem Rasen lagen.Hatte in 1 std. ca 200 Würmchen.
> 
> mfG


 
Hi ja die Verhalten sich dan wie Aale hehe lol:mGruß Pitti


----------



## Mr Fangnix (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

ich geh heute mal wieder auf die jagt :qweil es heut bei mir den ganzen tach regnen soll bis auf abends und die nacht (wird also schön feucht sein ) und ich denk mal dass mein eimer heut schneller voll sein wird als ich sagen kann ichfangejetzteinentauwurm ^^
ach ja und wundert euch bitte nich warum  ich nur klein schreibe meine groß-klein taste is kaputt |evil:


----------



## Mr. Sprock (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Frage an die Spezis:
Welche Wurmsuche dauert bei euch länger:

a) Die Suche auf der Wiese

b) Die Suche im Wurmbehältnis, wenn man die Würmer durch schnelles Graben nicht zerteilen oder verletzen will.


----------



## dodo12 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Ganz klar, nachts im Regen auf der Wiese!
Die liegen dann ganz auf der Wiese, und kannste so einsammeln, dann hast du in einer Stunde 200-250 Stück.


----------



## dodo12 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Seid ihr alle gestorben oder warum schreibt keiner mehr. 
Ich finde iwie im Moment gar keine Würmer mehr.
Ich bin zutiefst enttäuscht.


----------



## Micha:R (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Ich war gestern und vorgestern erst  auf Tauwürmer Jagd, am Acker  und im Garten.

Hab mitlerweile  wieder 200 Würmer   iner kiste  im keller stehn  . Heute  Abend greif ich nochma an


----------



## dodo12 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Alles klar.
200 geht doch schon. ;=)
Viel Spaß heute Abend/Nacht.!


----------



## Too_Hot (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

lohnt es sich rauszugehn wenn der boden nur feucht ist ...also nicht nas ..keine pfützen ..aber es am morgen geregnet hat?


----------



## dodo12 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Ja geht auch! Findest nur weniger, als wenn du bei Regen suchst. Aber ich habe auch schon manches mal nicht im Regen gsucht und mega viele gefunden. Ist aber auch von Fläche zu Fläche anders.


----------



## Mr Fangnix (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

mal sehn ob ich heut nochmal geh heute wurde  bie mir regen  gemeldet zurzeit scheint aber die sonne ^^


----------



## dodo12 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

und wie wars?


----------



## Too_Hot (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

so war suchen  und hab auch ca 100 erwischt  in 30 min ...sind wirklich verdammt schnell und sobald mann versucht einen zu packen verschwinden drei andere die daneben sind.

dann kam auch noch nen polizeibeamter ... mit der frage: was machen sie denn da ...

meine antwort: sieht ziemlich verdächtig aus oder? ....haben dann ca 10 sek geschwiegen beide ..dann hab ich ihn aufgeklärt.

den gesichtausdruck hättet ihr sehn müssen^^


----------



## lorn (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

weiß net ob es hier reingehört, aber wie lange halten würmer in irgend einem becher mit folie drauf (löcher drin) und mit erde befüllt, im kühlschrank??

mfg


----------



## Mr Fangnix (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

mhh fangerfolg echt mager ausgefallen  die letzten 2  nächte war  auch bei unserem wochenendgrundstück mal suchen  ist dierekt am wald  den tag wo ich hinter unserem haus gesucht hab  warens 30 in 2 std  und  aufm wochenendgrundstück   *5* ey  richtig mies in der letzten zeit ,...

@ lorn   also das hab ich auch mal versucht    meine mutter  durfte ich nachdem  die das mitbekomm hat erstmal von der decke  kratzen ^^  ich denk mal das die  mind ne woche durchhalten so bei 5-6 grad


----------



## dodo12 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Ja, würde ich auch sagen, warscheinlich auch  noch länger, dann werden sie aber so träge und zappeln nicht mehr so schön.

Die Geschichte mit den Grünen/Blauen ist ja wohl mehr als gut!


----------



## paumy (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

habe letzt den Garten von meinem Opa umgegraben und nebenbei mal so 100 Würmer ergattert


----------



## lorn (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

habe mal eine frage: lohnt es sich im garten zu suchen?? in unserem garten gibt es nur etwa 4cm hohes gras und ein paar kleine blumenbeete. wo suche ich dort am besten, nach einem regenschauer, nach würmern?


----------



## Allrounder_85 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Hatte letztens noch meine 200 Tauis gesammelt am letzten tag vorm Urlaub noch nen schönen Regen gehabt,zwar klitschnass geworden aber egal! Jetzt brauch ich au wieder Würmer kann aber im Moment nich wegen Bänderdehnung oder Riss...Klasse |gr:


----------



## RheinBarbe (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Heute pi*** es bei uns wohl schon den ganzen Tag, werde mich heute abend mal auf Wurmsuche begeben!


----------



## Mr Fangnix (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

ich auch und mal die gestrobenen raustun  
ey des ist so schlimm bei mir sterben immer welche und die stinken dann extrem und da sind sone kleinen weißen viecher die den verreckten tauwurm fressen   ich hau die würmer dann immer weg  weil die voll eklig sin kennt jmd das?


----------



## RheinBarbe (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



Mr Fangnix schrieb:


> ich auch und mal die gestrobenen raustun
> ey des ist so schlimm bei mir sterben immer welche und die stinken dann extrem und da sind sone kleinen weißen viecher die den verreckten tauwurm fressen   ich hau die würmer dann immer weg  weil die voll eklig sin kennt jmd das?


Also ich hatte das Problem mit den Verreckern nur dann, wenn ich zu stark mit dem Fingernagel auf den Wurmkopf gedrückt hatte. Diese sind dann meistens gestorben. 

Die kleinen weisen Viecher sind doch Babywürmer.


----------



## Mr Fangnix (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

nee die sind ja nicht länglich die sind wie kleine Käfer oder so und kommen haufenweise vor 
ich mach die tage mal ein Foto wenn ich in den Keller geh.


----------



## H7KIHO (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Das man Tauwürmer so fangen kann habe ich noch nie gehört oO
Aber wenn das so ist ,kann ich mir das Kaufen ja spaaren! 
Die dinger Kosten immerhin 2,50€ pro pack -.-

Lohnt es sich immoment denn schon nachts mit Taschenlampe und Eimer loszuziehen??;+;+


----------



## Mr Fangnix (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Gute frage ... ich war noch nich los gewesen..


----------



## FangeNichts5 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Ja, es lohnt sich schon!
Bereits mitte Januar habe ich schon Tauwürmer gefunden.
Ich denke aber, dass die Bedingungen jetzt ideal sind. Am WE ist ne Menge Wasser runtergekommen und zu kalt ist es auch nicht#6


----------



## Mr Fangnix (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

dann werd ich mal die gute alte kopflampe rauskramen und mal loslegen ^^


----------



## H7KIHO (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Dito:q
Is mein Erstversuch  mal schaun obs klappt.
Ich leg gleich heute Abend los


----------



## zandertex (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

eine rote kopflampe erhöht die zahl der tauis enorm,oder die led rückleuchte vom fahrrad.


----------



## H7KIHO (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Hab Leider Keine rote o_o
kann se ja mit Edding Anmalen 
mal schaun ob ich überhaupt nen Wurm sehe ^^
Bin ja mal gespannt


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Im Februar??|bigeyes


----------



## zandertex (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

die jahreszeit ist egal,es muss nur über null grad sein und der temperaturtrend sollte nach oben zeigen.letzte nacht lagen die wiesen voll mit den würmern.
nur wenn die weiss sehen sind sie weg.


----------



## Mr Fangnix (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Ich mach mich am wochenende mal auf die wiese und such mal


----------



## H7KIHO (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Hmm wollte gerade mal los aber hier friert es =(
Hat heute wohl keinen Zweck..
bis Sonntag solls noch kälter werden. Muss ich meine erste Tauwurmjagt wohl verschieben
wann wird es endlich Frühling?...


----------



## FangeNichts5 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Im Februar??|bigeyes


 
Jop!
Wenn die Bedingungen passen kann man das ganze Jahr Tauwürmer finden (im Januar hatte ich ja auch schon welche).
Der Boden sollte nicht gefroren sein, nicht zu trocken, die Luft (meiner Meinung nach) mindestens 5°C und allzu windig sollte es auch nicht sein#6


----------



## Tom (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Hi Kollegen,
wollte mal fragen von wo ihr ungefähr seit?
Bei mir in Oberösterreich funktioniert das nicht so einfach mit den Tauwürmern. Die zeigen sich nicht und man kann sie daher auch nicht einsammeln. 
Bei uns gibt es mehr Regenwürmer, ich denke mal das hängt mit dem Boden zusammen.

Tom


----------



## H7KIHO (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

So Heutenacht werde ich wohl meine erste Tauwurmjagt starten:m
Ma schaun wies läuft:q


----------



## H7KIHO (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Das ging ja super hab besimmt 200 - 300 Tauwürmer gefangen:vik:


----------



## Bluna74 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



H7KIHO schrieb:


> Das ging ja super hab besimmt 200 - 300 Tauwürmer gefangen:vik:



wieso, hast du mit denen fange gespielt...??? :q:q:q


----------



## Krabbenfänger (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Ich war grad ne halbe Stunde unterwegs im Garten,habe ca 50 Würmer erbeute.Schade das ich im letzten Jahr nicht mit meinem roten Led-Fahrrad Rücklichicht gesucht habe,das Ding ist viel geiler als meine getöhnte lampe,die Würmer hauen nicht mehr ab:vik:.


----------



## H7KIHO (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



Bluna74 schrieb:


> wieso, hast du mit denen fange gespielt...??? :q:q:q


Dann eben erbeutet|supergri
Ich hätte nie gedacht das das geht und aufm sportplaz lagen die dicht an dicht  Und was ne Riesen teilweise:g


----------



## The_Pitbull (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Hi ich hab hier auch nen Fußballplatz.Das Bild ist vom letzten Jahr kann man echt ne menge Kohle Sparen.LG Pitti


----------



## Mr Fangnix (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

ich werd mich heute sobald es richtig dunkel ist auch mal wieder seit langem auf die jagt begeben *freu
ich lass euch wissen wieviele ich bekommen hab #h bis später


----------



## AndreasG (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

so ab gehts beste bedingungen ich sammle sie mir von der str . mfg


----------



## Toto1980 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Und erfolgreich gewesen???


----------



## Kral777 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Ich hab gestern bestimmt 50 Stück überfahren die ganze Straße war voller Würmer. Leider konnte ich dort nicht anhalten, sonst hätte ich meinen Jahresvorrat zusammen gehabt.


----------



## Corinna68 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Ich geh immer mit ner Flöte los und spiel das richtige Lied, dann liegen die nicht im Rasen rum sondern stehen richtig stramm und man kann sie besser greifen |supergri Die sind dann nicht so schlabber weich und rutschen nicht gleich aus den fingern


----------



## Kral777 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

hahaha unglaublich welche Talente die Mitglieder hier besitzen. Erstmal will ich es schaff einen Fisch zu fangen dann will ich es auch lernen die Tauwürmer zum tanzen zu bringen.


----------



## Toto1980 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Boardferkelalarm????


----------



## The_Pitbull (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Hi ich hab vor nen monat ca 200stck in 1std gesammelt|wavey:


----------



## steppi68 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



Corinna68 schrieb:


> Ich geh immer mit ner Flöte los und spiel das richtige Lied, dann liegen die nicht im Rasen rum sondern stehen richtig stramm und man kann sie besser greifen |supergri Die sind dann nicht so schlabber weich und rutschen nicht gleich aus den fingern



Was spielst du für ein Lied ,ich brauche auch Tauwürmer und gehe in dunkeln los.|supergri


----------



## Corinna68 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Sabine das Lied ist nicht Jugendfrei,und wenn ich sie Nachts mit der Taschenlampe anleuchte stehen sie Stramm und lassen sich ganz leicht greifen


----------



## Olav (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

War bei diesem "warmen" und feuchten Wetter denn schon jemand auf Tauwurmjagd? Könnte sich das lohnen?


----------



## wobbler68 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Hallo

Heute morgen(3 Uhr,um 7 Grad)),beim Zeitungsaustragen, lagen jede menge Tauwürmer auf den Wegen.:q
War richtig schwer jeden auszuweichen.|bigeyes

Sobald einige Tage + Grade und etwas Feuchtigkeit herrschen,sind die kleinen Schleicher#6 unterwegs. 

Also los schnapp sie dir.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

lohnen nicht unbedingt....aber man findet schon welche


----------



## Olav (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Na, dann werde ich auf jeden Fall mal meine Kopflamte mit zum Sushi essen nehmen und auf dem Rückweg mal einschalten! Kleine Dose mitnehmen wird dann ja wohl reichen ....


----------



## Olav (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Kopflampe sollte es wohl heißen!


----------



## Olav (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

21:30 - 21:50 -----: drei Dicke, vier Mittlere und vier kleine! Und mindestens genauso viele, die mir entwischt sind. Aber für meine allererste Tauwurmjagt bin ich ganz zufrieden! Morgen noch einmal (aber dann ohne Freundin) und Sonntag ansitzen!


----------



## wobbler68 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

2 € Gespart!!!!!


----------



## sprogoe (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Was ´ne Frage;
wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde...

*Wenn der Schwanz nicht mehr im Loch steckt, ist der Wurm draußen, gelle?*


----------



## Esox 1960 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

(





Olav schrieb:


> 21:30 - 21:50 -----: drei Dicke, vier Mittlere und vier kleine! Und mindestens genauso viele, die mir entwischt sind. Aber für meine allererste Tauwurmjagt bin ich ganz zufrieden! Morgen noch einmal (aber dann ohne Freundin) und Sonntag ansitzen!



Und was hat die Freundin gefunden?
...(D)ein Miniwürmchen. :q


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Hatte vorhin 20 Stück in 20 min,lampe war etwas zu hell,sonst wären es noch mehr....


----------



## Olav (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



Esox 1960 schrieb:


> (
> 
> Und was hat die Freundin gefunden?
> ...(D)ein Miniwürmchen. :q



Meine Freundin hat die meisten Würmer (und den größten Wurm, nämlich meinen (Ü30)) entdeckt! Und immer gequiekt und sich geschüttelt, wenn ich sie dann gepackt habe. Ich habe einfach zu schlechte Augen, aber wenn ich 2€ sparen kann.......


----------



## davidave3 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Wenn ihr es ganz einfach haben wollt dann nimmt ihr 2-3 Liter Wasser, süttet dort 200-300g Salz rein und verteilt das wasser auf kurz gemähtem Rasen auf ca. 0,5m2. Durch das salz schießen die Würmer an die Oberfläche und dabei ist es egal ob tag oder nacht oder regen oder Sonne  damit bekomme ich jedes mal so 20 Würmer was für ein Ansitz gut reicht


----------



## STORM_2012 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*



davidave3 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr es ganz einfach haben wollt dann nimmt ihr 2-3 Liter Wasser, süttet dort 200-300g Salz rein und verteilt das wasser auf kurz gemähtem Rasen auf ca. 0,5m2. Durch das salz schießen die Würmer an die Oberfläche und dabei ist es egal ob tag oder nacht oder regen oder Sonne  damit bekomme ich jedes mal so 20 Würmer was für ein Ansitz gut reicht



Wie lange sind die haltbar? Glaub aber nicht das es gut für die erde bzw Würmer ist oder #c


----------



## wobbler68 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Hallo

@dorschwilli 306

Der Lampenkopf,der Taschenlampe,wird von mir mit den Fingern abgedeckt.Dann kann ich durch ,verschieben,der Finger mehr oder weniger Licht "raus lassen". 
So kann ich grade soviel ausleuchten das ich vor den Füßen alles sehe aber ,die weiter entfernten, nicht verscheuche.

Ich habe in einer Hand die Taschenlampe und einen kleinen Joghurt Eimer(500 gr) und mit der anderen wird gefangen.
Bei mehreren auf einer Stelle kann ich so(beim zugriff Licht abgedunkelt)mehrere "Verhaften"(Rausziehen und dann später aufsammeln).


----------



## Olav (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

19:30 - 20:15 ---- 41 Taui`s! Mit den roten Fahrradrückleuchten bleiben sie ganz entspannt liegen. Leider sehe ich sie dann nur sehr schlecht und selten. Mit der weißen Kopflampe sehe ich viel mehr, aber sie hauen auch sehr schnell ab. Bei meiner Sehfähigkeit habe ich aber deutlich mehr Taui´s mit der weißen Kopflampe gefangen! Ich glaub ich brauch ´ne Gleitsichtbrille .... . Dienstag wird es wieder feuchter und wärmer, dann mache ich mich noch einmal auf die Suche!
#6


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Sorry, aber da muss ich kurz ins OT abgleiten.



Olav schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hat die meisten Würmer (Dagegen gibt es Medikamente) (und den größten Wurm, nämlich meinen (Ü30))(Angeber) entdeckt! Und immer gequiekt und sich geschüttelt, wenn ich sie dann gepackt habe. (Vielleicht solltest Du mal duschen)Ich habe einfach zu schlechte Augen, aber wenn ich 2€ sparen kann.......kommte es auf das Aussehen nicht an, oder wie?



:q:q


----------



## Olav (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wann kommen die Tauwürmer aus der Erde?*

Nicht Angeber - Angler!!!! Mit dem Rest hast Du allerdings Recht .....


----------

